# Wakü-Case-Liste II



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Da Ace aus privaten Gründen keine Zeit mehr hat um sich um den Thread hier zu kümmern, werde ich in Zukunft diese Aufgabe hier in der Wakü-Case-Liste II übernehmen !
Hier geht es zur alten Liste : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/3496-wakue-case-liste.html


*So hier ein paar der besten Case, in die man eine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann und die den meisten Platz dazu bieten. Natürlich könnt ihr eure eigene Erfahrungen mit dazu tun und die Liste verbessern und erweitern *

*Antec P180 / **P183*

    * 360er Slim im Deckel (aufpassen wegen Mainboard) 
* 120er in der Front
* 120er hinten 


*Antec Twelve Hundred*

* 360/240er in der Front (HDD-Trays entfernen/versetzen!)
 * 360/240/200(spezial)er im Deckel (unter dem 200mm Lüfter)
 * 240er hinten
 * 240/120er am Boden (HDD-Tray entfernen/versetzen!)


*Aplus Black Pearl Luxury Edition*

    * 120er in der Front (1 HDD-Tray muss ausgebaut werden) 
* 120er in Heck
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte und PCI(x) Slots entfallen) 
* 360er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden) 
* 480er im Boden (Hdd-Tray und NT müssen ausgebaut/versetzt werden )


*Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh Big*

    * 360er im Deckel (1-2 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt) 
* 240er vorne (festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden)


*Cooler Master ATCS 840*

* 360er in Deckel
* 240er im Boden


*Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01*

    * 360er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 360er im Boden 
* 360er in der Front


*Cooler Master Stacker 832*

max. 360er Radi unten Gehäuseboden


*Cooler Master HAF 932*

* 240er und 360er Top ( Netzteil ist unten zu verbauen und der oberste 5'25 Schacht fällt weg!)
* 360er unten (Netzteil wird oben verbaut,Festplattenkäfig muß entfernt oder umgebaut werden!)
* 240er unten
* 240 Seitenteil
* 140/120 Rückseite
* 480er im Deckel (löcher müssen gebohrt werden !)


*Cooler Master Cosmos S1100*

* 360er in den Deckel
* 360er in die Front
* 120er hinten 
* 120er am Boden


*Corsair Obsidian 800D*

* 360er im Deckel
* 360er Slim eventuell am Zwischenboden (Radi->Zwischenboden->Lüfter)
* 140er hinten
* 140er am Zwischenboden (mit Bohren passt ein 120er)


*Lian Li PC-343*

* 2x 360er jeweils in den Laufwerksschächten
* 240er im Deckel
* bis zu 1080er im Deckel (extrem-mod nötig)
* 3x 120er im Heck


*Lian LI PC-60*

    * 360er im Deckel (Wenn man das Netzteil an die stelle des HDD-Tray setzt, 1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 240er Im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 120er in der Front (evtl den HDD-Tray ausbauen) 


_*Lian Li PC-70 / Lian Li PC-G70*_ ( EOL )

    * 120er in der Front 
* 120er hinten 
* 240er in der Front (1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt und HDD Tray muss versetzt werden) 
* 360er im Deckel mit Aquatube (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 
* 480er im Boden (HDD-Tray und NT müssen entfernt/versetzt werden) 


*Lian Li PC-A70
 
* * 360er und 480er im Deckel (eins-drei 5,25" Schächte fallen weg je nach Radi und Lüfter)
* 240 im Boden/bei 360er und 480er im Boden (Festplatten Käfig muss entfernt werden)
 * 120er und 240er in der Front (Festplatten Käfig muss etwas entfernt werden)
* 120er hinten


*Lian Li PC-A05N*

* 360er im Deckel (Einschränkung auf ein 5,25" Schacht)
oder
* 240er im Deckel
* 240er auf den Boden passt auch noch einer
* 120er Hinten


*Lian Li PC-S80*

    * 240er in der Front (anstatt der Lüfter oder HDD-Tray muss bearbeitet werden) 
* 360er im Deckel (1 - 2 5 1/4" Schächte entfallen) 


*NZXT Tempest*: 

* 120er im Heck
  * 240er in der Front(Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden), und 280er passt mit Anschlüssen nach unten auch
* 240er im Boden (ohne zweiten Festplattenkäfig unten)
*
Silverstone Fortress FT02*

* 360er im Boden
* 480er im Boden wenn der Laufwerkschacht unten gekürzt wird.


 *Silverstone Temjin TJ07*

 * 360er im Boden 
* 240er im Boden eventuell 2 Stück?
* 480er im Boden 
* 240er am Deckel


*Silverstone TJ06*

    * 120er in der Front 
      * 120er hinten 
      * 240er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten muss entfernt werden) 
  * 360er Slim im Deckel (NT versetzen und 1 5 1/4" Schacht entfällt, zudem muss der 3 1/2" Schacht für Festplatten entfernt werden) 


*Sharkoon Rebel 9*

    * 360er im Deckel nach Mod (3 5,25" Schächte belegt) 
* 240er im Deckel etwas einfacher 
* 240er in der Front


*Sharkoon Rebel 12*

* 360er in der Front
* 360er am Boden
* 140er am Heck


*Thermaltake Mozart TX*

* 480er (quadratisch) oder 2x240er in der Rückseite oben
* 360er (Slim) in der Front ein Teil des HDD's Käfig muss entfernt werden


*Thermaltake Armor VA800x*

    * 240er in der Front vor den abnehmbaren Lüftergitter 
      * 360er in der Front (nurnoch 2 5 1/4" Schächte nutzbar und HDD-Tray muss versetzt werden)


 *Thermaltake Xaser VI*

* 360er im Boden - wenn Festplattenkäfig entfernt (ist verschraubt) - sonst 240er
* 240er im Deckel - Netzteil länge ist entscheidend 
* 120er in der Front und im Heck wären auch noch möglich
*
Xigmatek Mitgard

**240er im Deckel
* 120er im Heck
* 120er vorne (Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden)



 *Yeong Yang *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*YY-0420 Cube *(Fotos hat Hans_sein_Herbert)

* 2x 360 im Deckel
* auch ein 240er im Boden möglich[/FONT]
*
Zalman GS1000*

* 240er im Deckel
* 2x 120er (Boden & Heck)


*Ready 2Go:* sind Gehäuse die schon eine Wasserkühlung enthalten oder Vorgefertigt sind .Wer also keine Lust hat zum selber machen, oder ihn 2 linke Hände strafen, der kann diese Lösung bevorzugen.
*Vorteil:*
Fix und Fertig und sofort einsatzbereit!

*Nachteil:*
Es werden leider nicht "immer" die besten Komponenten für diese Wasserkühlung bevorzugt!(CPU Kühler ,Radiator,Pumpe usw.)


zu bekommen bei z.b:Aquatuning und diverse andere Hersteller

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter -

Caseking.de  Wasserkhlung  All in One - Cases


----------



## icecold (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Digger könntest du vielleicht mal die Links erneuern da führen ein paar ins Leere.
Des sind die Links vom Antec P180,beide CoolerMaster Stacker, Enermax Blue Viper, Gigabyte 3d Aurora, alle LianLi und das Thermaltake Xaser VI.
Ach und das Sharkoon Rebel 12 könntest du auch mit rein nehemen da kann man vorne nen Trippel rein und es fallen aber dann 11 Laufwerksschächte weg.

MfG icecold


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

jups wird getan.
ich werd die tage eh mal einiges erneuern


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Case: *"Yeong Yang *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*YY-0420 Cube"*

Möglichkeiten für Radiatoren:

[A] 240 + 360 im Deckel bzw * 2x 360 im Deckel
zzgl. auch ein 240er bei beiden Varianten im Boden denkbar

Alternativ würde vermutlich auch ein 240er in die linke Seite der Front passen womit noch einmal Platz wäre.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich persönlich habe Version [A] mit einem "Aquatube" vor dem 240er.

Für mich eines der Bastelfreundlichsten Gehäuse überhaupt. Mit abnahme der Front sowie den leicht zu entferndenen Seitenteilen kommt man an jeden Winkel des Gehäuses. Durch die mitgelieferten Rollen auf denen es steht lässt es sich ggf. auch einmal beim basteln auf dem Tisch flott drehen ohne Kratzer zu hinterlassen 
Verarbeitung Top, Preisleistung ebenfalls Top für meinen Geschmack, Optik ist geschmackssache, wie üblich.

Bildmaterial wird gerne von mir zu verfügung gestellt per PN. Allerdings von meinem Case, andere Varianten sollte es zu hauf per Google geben 
**[/FONT]*


----------



## icecold (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke  war auch mal nötig da sind fast 50% der Links ins nichts gegangen.
@ Hans_sein_Herbert in welchem Shop gibt es den dieses Gehäuse und kann man da auch normale ATX Platienen unterbringen? (Sieht mir mehr nach Server Racks aus)

MfG icecold


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo Icecold.

Ich habe ein P5k pro darin unter gebracht  Ich denke also das da jedes ATX Board problemlos rein passt.

Wo ich das Gehäuse gekauft habe kann ich mal anhand der Rechnung in erfahrung bringen, im moment finde ich es nur bei Ebay.


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

dank für den tip hans_sein_herbert 

das case ist ja ähnlich zum LianLI 343. 

@icecold
ja es ist schon ein server case, aber trotzdem perfekt für eine wakü.
im prinzip sind es zwei normale midi-tower "nebeneinander"


----------



## icecold (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Die Standartbohrungen sind aber noch nicht vorhanden oder?
Wenn dass P5k im ATX-Format dann ja danke.
Das ist sicher ein guts Case zum Modden.

MfG icecold


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

jow die beiden case (YY & LL) sind der hammer.

MDPC 013 | Lian Li PC-343B by Chris McCormack aka VirtualRain

MDPC 007 | Lian Li PC-343 by Pascal aka Peebee

MDPC 000 | Lian Li PC-343 by Nils aka dualbrain

reicht ja allein schon, die drei teile anzugucken 
in den usa gibts das case noch mit einem mora IM deckel


----------



## icecold (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Past da ein Mora (oder Nova oder Evo) in den Deckel?
Wo kriegt man die den her beim Käseking gibts die nämlich nicht?


----------



## Digger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also das LL gabs noch ne zeit lang bei PC-Cooling, aber is seit geraumer zeit nicht lieferbar...

in den USA gibts das case noch, glaub ich.

performancepcs.com


----------



## oldmanDF (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



icecold schrieb:


> Past da ein Mora (oder Nova oder Evo) in den Deckel?
> Wo kriegt man die den her beim Käseking gibts die nämlich nicht?



Hier z.B.:
Lian Li PC-343B

MfG


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

HAF932:

Es passt ein Quad rein! 

HAFAbmessungen(BxHxT): 230x580x560mm
230x545x575mm je nach Lochabstand

TFC Xchanger 480 Abmessungen(BxHxT): 127x60x523mm


----------



## Digger (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ in-vino-veritas
danke für den hinweis. werde ich dazu schreiben.
du hast nich zufällig einen foto, wie das eingebaut ist oder nen beweis ?

@all

LianLi 343 jetzt auch aufgenommen


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich würde noch das Zalman GS1000 aufführen da es perfekt für eine wakü geeignet ist.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> @ in-vino-veritas
> danke für den hinweis. werde ich dazu schreiben.
> du hast nich zufällig einen foto, wie das eingebaut ist oder nen beweis ?



Erstmal die Maße vielleicht? Reicht das nicht?
Schick ich dir sobald ich mal wieder bei meinem Kumpel bin, dann mache ich ein Foto. Behalte es bis dahin mal in Erinnerung. Schick dir dann ne PN,ne!?


----------



## Digger (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



ole88 schrieb:


> ich würde noch das Zalman GS1000 aufführen da es perfekt für eine wakü geeignet ist.


alles klar. ich schau mir das case mal an.




in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Erstmal die Maße vielleicht? Reicht das nicht?
> Schick ich dir sobald ich mal wieder bei meinem Kumpel bin, dann mache ich ein Foto. Behalte es bis dahin mal in Erinnerung. Schick dir dann ne PN,ne!?


ja maße sind erstmal ok, interessieren würden mich fotos trotzdem 



edit
@ole88,
hmm das nennst du perfekt ?! ich denke es ist eher extrem unpraktisch.. das einzigste was vllt passt sind pumpe und agb


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich denk mal bilder sagen mehr als tausend worte.

das mb ist allerdings nicht meins


----------



## Nucleus (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ole

da ist der Radi auf dem Deckel des Gehäuses


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

richtig aber es würde sicherlich auch gehen das man 3x120er intern verbaut wenn nicht sogar 2x120 und 1x 240


----------



## Nucleus (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich will Dir ja nicht auf die Füße treten, aber unter "perfekt für eine WaKü geeignet" stelle ich mir da was ganz Anderes vor...


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

?? wieso wenn alles intern verbaut werden kann ist das doch perfekt? oder was stellst du dir denn darunter vor? vom platz ist das case riesig und du bekommst ne menge rein und allein schon das das nt vom rest getrennt ist besser gehts doch gar nicht


----------



## Nucleus (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Single-Radis kann man in den meisten Gehäusen verbauen.

Für ein modernes System wie ein Core i7 mit GPU im Kreislauf reicht so ein Gehäuse einfach nicht aus.
Es sei denn Du stellst den Radi aufs Dach... aber das geht bei fast jedem Gehäuse


----------



## ole88 (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

was brauchst du denn bei nem i7? nen 340er und nen 120er? geht doch bei dem Case locker


----------



## icecold (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Für nen i7 ja aber wenn du och ein oder zwei aktuelle GPUs und nen MB drinn hast dann nicht.

MfG


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

dann schnallste dir halt noch einen aufs dach oder einen an die rückseite, es geht bei dem case eigentlich alles


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ole


> So hier ein paar der besten Case, in die man eine Wasserkühlung einbauen kann und die den meisten Platz dazu bieten.


ich denke dieser satz sagt aus, dass es hier um gehäuse geht, wo du (mehr oder weniger einfach) eine wakü INS gehäuse einbauen kannst.

nen radi aufs dach schrauben kannste bei allen gehäusen. das ist keine kunst.
und auch sonst platz für eine pumpe/ einen AGB biteten auch fast alle cases.
also ist das Zalman in keinster weise besonders für eine wakü geeignet.

deshalb werde ich das case auch nicht in die liste aufnehmen. 
ich hoffe du verstehst


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hm ne denn wie gesagt wenn man möchte kann man locker 3x120 und 1x240 in dem case unterbringen hab ich grad noch mal ausgemessen, also find ich das gehäuse perfekt. und den agb und die pumpe bringst du auch unter


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

sry, aber ich sehe keine möglichkeit dort vernüfntig einen großen radi ainzubauen.


----------



## KlopsCommander (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Weiß jemand ob in das Lian-Li PC343B der XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator reinpasst.Also ich meine mit den Schienen weil der ist 410mm lang und das sieht jedenfalls nicht so aus.

Radiatorbefestigung:
Lian Li Radiatorhalterung 5,25" für PC 343B

Würde mir dann nämlich gerne das Case kaufen und per Blende oben nen Dual rein vorne der Triple und auf der anderen Seite Pumpe, AGB und Laufwerke.

Meint ihr das könnte so klappen ohne das ich am Case groß rumbauen muss?

MFG


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ja weiß ich 

schau mal auf das produktbild von der halterung  
tip:


Spoiler



tip: da ist ein triple in der front verbaut 



diese halterungen brauchste nich zwingend. ich denke normale kleine winkel ausm baumarkt reichen auch und sind VIEL billiger


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich hab das case nun mal hier stehen und ich weiß was du da rein bekommen kannst vor allem vernünftig, hätt ichs geld gehabt hätt ich das gleich so zam gebaut aber mir reicht dies momentan,


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

könntest du vllt ein foto machen ohne diese abdeckung da oben und von dem platz zwischen MB und deckel.
da wär ich dir sehr dankbar


----------



## KlopsCommander (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ja nur bei dem XSPC  schließt es ja nicht bündig mit dem Metall ab.Sondern da ist wie noch ein schwarzer Hügel (sorry für die Ausdrucksweise ich konnte es jetzt nicht besser beschreiben) und da würde die Halterungen zu kurz sein.

Und die 10€ kann ich mir auch leisten bei dem Gehäuse. ^^


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hm also ich würde dir zu 99% garantieren, dass es passt. diese halterungen haben ja nicht umsonst diese langlöcher, damit es variabel ist.


----------



## KlopsCommander (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Naja wenn nicht müsste man wirklich auf Winkel zurückgreifen aber wie und wo befestigt man diese?

Und warscheinlich hast du zwar Recht aber ich bin lieber auf der sicheren Seite! ^^

Vielen Dank aber schon mal.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also du bekommst locker an 240 und zwei 120er rein


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

naja winkel befestigen an den lüfterlöchern und den löchern in den schächten. unter umständen musst du da dann etwas bohren.


keine ursache, dafür ist ja der thread da 


Edit: ah ok also im deckel ist in der tat platz für einen 240er. wie siehst aus mit dem platz im boden ?
kann man vorne die schächte rausnehmen für nen radi ?


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

naja da wo momentan der NB ist kommt bei mir noch ein 120er hin also platz ist dafür. da und bei dem letzten bild müsste auch einer hinpassen das wär dann der zweite 120er, vorne die schächte? ich glaub du meinst da wo normalerweise das dvd laufwerk ist, ja kann man dann allerdings hast du das offen und man brächte einen lüfter oder radi blende das das dann gut aussiehr ein 120er passt da rein wenn man noch zwei dvd laufwerke hat.


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

alles klar.

na gut ich habe das case dann doch mal aufgenommen.


----------



## ole88 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

geht doch^^
ich harr nicht auf mein recht aus aber wenn das nun mal so ist^^


----------



## Digger (5. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hehe 

naja es muss sich ja schließlich auch lohnen sowas einzutragen.
120er und radis aufs dach passen ja schließlich bei jedem case.


----------



## Fighting_Dave (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey also ich würd eventuell noch das Cooler Master CM 690 in die Liste aufnehmen.

Es würden Locker folgende Radis platz finden:

1*280er Radi im Deckel
1*120er Radi in der Front
1*120 im Heck

und für Pumpe und Radi ist allemal Platz.

Also meiner Meinung nach gehört es ruhig in die Liste.


Bis dann Dave


----------



## Digger (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

stimmt.

als 280er passt aber nur einen slim und da gibts bisher nur welche von blackice  und auf die idee zu kommen, die einzubauen, sollte man gar nicht erst.

aber ist es nicht auch möglich durch nen mod, nen 36er oben unter den deckel zu bekommen ?


----------



## Fighting_Dave (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Das würde vom Prinzip her gehen aber dann müsste man einen großen Teil des Deckels bearbeiten. Mit anderen Worten viel plastik rausschneiden unddann noch das Metall um einen Lüfterplatz erweitern. 

Bis dann Dave


----------



## Digger (6. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

jo.
den mod gab es ja schonmal....


----------



## lordraphael (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Werden die Links bald aktualisiert ????


mfg


----------



## Digger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

sind nicht schon alle aktualisiert ?

oder habe ich welche vergessen ?


edit: ah, das antec hat noch gefehlt


----------



## lordraphael (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hätte da eher an das lian li pc 70 gedacht 

mfg


----------



## Digger (7. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ah ok.

leider ist das case eol und wird auch nicht mehr in den preisvergleichen gelistetn


----------



## Vulnerabilus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Was haltet Ihr Wakü-Experten vom neuen Corsair Obsidian P80. Würden da auch zwei 360er Feser-Radis (sind ja ziemlich dick) hinein passen?


----------



## Digger (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also in den deckel sollte auf jeden fall einer passen.

falls du den zweiten auf dem zwischenboden gedacht hast, denke ich wird das nur mit einem dünnen raid gehen à la Magicool slim triple.



edit : Corsair in die liste aufgenommen.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hmmm, danke!

Und was ist vom LianLi A77 zu halten? 

Was denkst Du über die "Sandwich-Kofiguration" zweier 360er Radis?

Mein Plan ist, ein Top-Silentsystem bauen zu lassen mit 2 Kreisläufen mit 2  360er Radis (am besten von Feser), die mit den ultraleisen [FONT=&quot]Noiseblocker Multiframe S, M12-S1 (750 U/min) betrieben werden sollen.[/FONT]


Ein Kreislauf für Prozessor (Q9550@3,6 GHz) und Chipsatz (780i) und einen für Netzteil (ANTEC Signature 850W@Innovatek) und die Graka (280GTX OC).* 
*


----------



## Digger (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

das A77 ist super für eine wakü.

radi-sandwich sind nicht grade optimal  der leistungsverlust lohnt sich nicht. 
dann lieber nen single ins heck und vllt noch nen dual in die front.


----------



## nemetona (17. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@Vulnerabilus,
wie DIgger schon erwähnte bringt eine Sandwichbauweise aus mehreren Radies nur Nachteile mit sich.

Zwei Kreisläufe sind bei den System auch in keinster Weise nötig, verschlauche einfach alle Komponenten in Reihe.


----------



## Vulnerabilus (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke für die Tips! 

Der Hintergrund bzgl. der 2 Kreisläufe ist einfach, dass bei dem geringen Luftdurchsatz die Kühlwassertemperaturen nicht niedrig genug sein könnten, um die CPU jederzeit im grünen Breich zu halten, da das Netzteil und 280 GTX ziemlich viel Abwärme eintragen. Deshalb die Trennung in "Niedrig-" und "Hochtemperaturkreislauf".


----------



## nemetona (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips!
> 
> Der Hintergrund bzgl. der 2 Kreisläufe ist einfach, dass bei dem geringen Luftdurchsatz die Kühlwassertemperaturen nicht niedrig genug sein könnten, um die CPU jederzeit im grünen Breich zu halten, da das Netzteil und 280 GTX ziemlich viel Abwärme eintragen. Deshalb die Trennung in "Niedrig-" und "Hochtemperaturkreislauf".



Ist einfach nicht nötig.

Es mag zwar in der Theorie logisch erscheinen, in der Praxis steht der erzielte Nutzen in keiner Relation zu den Mehrkosten. Ein guter Triple-Radi reicht für diese Konfiguration aus.


----------



## icecold (18. September 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



> Ist einfach nicht nötig.
> 
> Es mag zwar in der Theorie logisch erscheinen, in der Praxis steht der erzielte Nutzen in keiner Relation zu den Mehrkosten. Ein guter Triple-Radi reicht für diese Konfiguration aus.


Vorallem weil der Temperaturanstieg in einem Durchgang des Wassers durch den Kreislauf maximal 1-2°K beträgt.

Und Sandwich ist ist nicht habe mir das auch überlegt wurde aber schnell eines Besseren bekehrt.

Ich such mal noch den Link zu nem Test

MfG


----------



## Madz (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Vulnerabilus schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr Wakü-Experten vom neuen Corsair Obsidian P80. Würden da auch zwei 360er Feser-Radis (sind ja ziemlich dick) hinein passen?


Dazu kannst du gerne mal mein Review nachlesen. 


http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/content.php&contentid=8430&catid=77&themeid=62


Welches System willst du kühlen? Zwei Feser Triple wirst du dort nämlich nicht montieren können. Aber einen Triple, einen 140er Single im Heck und einen im Boden.


€: Gerade gelesen. Dafür reicht dir auch ein Feser Triple + eventuell ein 140er Single.


----------



## Madz (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ Digger


Im Zwischenboden vom Obsidian passt nur mit extra Bohren ein 120er. Ansonsten ein 140er, ebenso im Heck.


----------



## Digger (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ah ok. danke für den hinweis madz.


----------



## dixi12 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hi

ich hab mich heut frisch regiestriet und hab gleich mal ne Frage:

Ich hab vor mir ein neues Gehäuse zu kaufen und hab später auch vor ne Wakü reinzubauen. Am besten sollte ein Triple Radi reinpassen.

Mein Budget: max. 100 €

System:

Core 2 Quad Q9550
Asus Maximus 2 Formula
GTX 275

schon mal danke im voraus


----------



## Digger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hey, herzlich willkommen hier im forum 

naja uf der ersten seite siehste ja einige cases.
pauschal lässt sich das HAF empfehlen. es hat sehr viel platz, bei einem vernünftigen preis.
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black
oder vllt das Sharkonn Rebel 12, is sogar noch nen stück günstiger
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Sharkoon


----------



## dixi12 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

wie siehts mit dem Cooler Master C 690 aus? Is zwar relativ klein, aber man weis ja nie.


----------



## Digger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ja, man kann in den deckel nen 360 einbauen. is aber nich ganz einfach. und wird auch nich sooo pefekt zu kaschieren sein.

wenn passt auch nur nen slim triple.


----------



## dixi12 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ok dann wirds des woll nicht werden.Ich hab mir des haf 932 jetzt ma genauer angeschaut:Vom Desgin ja unschlagbar ,aber wo baut man da am einfachsten den radi ein, es gibt ja mehrere moeglichkeiten,


----------



## Digger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

da das einfachste is im deckel. alle bohrungen schon von haus aus da 
und es passt sogar ein edicker radi rein 
schau am besten mal in einige HAF Tagebücher mit wakü hier rein.


----------



## mr_sleeve (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht 

gut : sehr nützlicher Thread
schlecht : Der Link zum Lian Li PC-60 geht net


----------



## Digger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ schlechte nachricht : fixed 

 

danke mr_sleeve


----------



## Madz (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ Digger

Könntest du evtl. auf mein Review, statt auf die Herstellerseite verlinken? Das wäre wahrscheinlich hilfreicher.


----------



## Digger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

der Formalität halber habe ich bei jedem Case nur die Hersteller-Seiten verlinkt. 
und da das Review bei entsprechender Google Suche gleich an zweiter Stelle landet, sehe ich es nicht als nötig, dass das Case hier in der Auflistung eine Extra-Wurst bekommt.


edit :aber danke dass du mich dadurch auf den Rechtschreibfehler im Namen aufmerksam gemacht hast


----------



## Mac Scot (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Die Links zu den Cooler Master Gehäusen sind alle Tot, hab mal die aktuellen rausgesucht und hoffe das ich die richtigen erwischt habe.
*
Cooler Master ATSC 840
*Cooler Master*
**
Cooler Master Stacker STC-T01
*Cooler Master*
* 
 *Cooler Master Stacker 832*
Cooler Master

*Cooler Master HAF 932*
Cooler Master

*Cooler Master Cosmos S1100
*Cooler Master*
*


----------



## Digger (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ah tatsächlich  da hat CM wohl ihre adresse geändert 

vielen Dank für die Mühe 


edit : links fixed


----------



## Kochi (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Man kann beim Cooler Master Cosmos S1100 unten nen dual radi hinsetzen wenn man den Festplattenkäfig an ne andere stelle tut.
hier ne Seite dies Zeigt geh am besten gleich nach ganz unten!!!


----------



## Agr9550 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

kann man bei lian li p60 noch was dazu ergänzen 

(bastel selber gerade an meinem bilder folgen bald)

Lian LI P-60 armorsuite

* Front= XSPC 360iger slim mit 2 slim scythe lüfter dahinter (3 schächte können belegt werden wenn man 6 lüfter nimmt,für mehr is der platz ned da LEIDER,ausser man versetzt cd rom etc im käfig weiter nachhinten ) bissle anpassarbeit is halt noch mit verbunden aber das is das kleinste prob

*Deckel= 140iger im deckel


----------



## Infin1ty (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hab meine Frage schon im Quatsch thread gepostet, wurde
dann hierher verwiesen.

Meine frage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1295021-post4570.html


----------



## Digger (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hey infinity,

also ein dual passt mit sicherheit unten neben den quad auch rein. frage ist nur, ob sich das lohnt.. wär ja dann wie eine art radisandwhich und das lohnt sich selten.

MDPC 032 | murderbox 008 by Charles Harwood
hier wurde unten ein quad und ein single verbaut.

im deckel kannste eventuell auch noch einen dual verbauen.

solltest du vorne gelöcherte blenden nutzen, dann passt da auch noch ein Dual rein.


----------



## Infin1ty (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Die Frage ist natürlich, wo der Dual Radi effektiver wäre.
Unten würde er vom Quad Radi mit warmer Luft angepustet werden,
im Deckel erreicht ihn so gut wie keine Frischluft, es sei denn
ich lasse die Lüfter nach unten blasen (so dass der Radi Luft von draußen bekommt) jedoch zerstöre ich dann den Luftstrom. Und ein Radi in der Front kommt eher nicht in Frage, das würde die cleane
Front zerstören, gelöcherte Blenden muss ich schon bei meinem
jetztigen Antec 902 ertragen 


Ich frage mich zudem, ob der Dual Radi die Wassertemperatur nicht eher nach oben treibt, er bekommt ja die Warme Luft von seinem großen Bruder ab  Dann müsste ich es andersrum verschlauchen (Dual - Quad). 

Ich glaube ich warte auf Weihnachten und probiere dann 
wie ich es am besten mache, noch habe ich kein TJ-07.

Danke


----------



## Digger (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hehe 

öööhm naja nach oben gehen die temps sicherlich nich, aber der nutzen ist einfach sehr gering bei so einer art sandwich


----------



## Zlicer (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

die meisten links der LianLi Cases gehen nicht....


----------



## hirschi-94 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Servus hast du gut beschreiben...
Beim Rebel 12 jedoch kannst du auch einen 140er Radi ins Heck bauen...


----------



## Digger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

oh danke für die info


----------



## Acid (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Silverstone Fortress 02 Boden welcher durchlöchert ist somit frischluft von unten anziehen kann 1x 360er oder 1x 480er


----------



## Digger (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

mqan muss doch dann den laufwerkskäfig vorne kürzen oder ?


----------



## Burak_50 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ins Obsidian kriegst du, wenn du den unteren Laufwerkskäfig wegmachst und ein bisschen dremelst einen 240er oder gar einen 280er in den Boden und unter den Deckel geht auch ein 420er.


----------



## Acid (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> mqan muss doch dann den laufwerkskäfig vorne kürzen oder ?


für einen 480er ja 360er geht so....


----------



## norse (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Würde noch das Xigmatek Midgard mit reinnehmen.

im deckel ohne Probleme ein 240 ansonsten mit passendem Werkzeug auch 380er
im Boden ein 120er, hinten ein 120er und vorne passt auch noch ein 120er rein


----------



## emperator (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> mqan muss doch dann den laufwerkskäfig vorne kürzen oder ?


Oder die 180er Lüfter samt, Filter rauschmeissen. Dann hat man ~6cm Platz, was für einen 3 cm dicken Radiator und Lüfter reicht.


----------



## Acid (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

die lüfter müssen raus dass ist klar.... ich habe jetzt einen 360er und der passt wirklich gaaaaaaanz genau..... mit einer 5870 würde er nicht passen da sie an ihn stoßen würde... doch mit meine 5850 gehts ganz gut...... 

mein radi ist ja 6cm dick + lüfter


----------



## razerkiller75 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hallo ich überlege mir im Moment das haf 932 zukaufen. ich will einen 360 radi oben im case verbauen und frage mich jetzt nur ob man im obersten laufwerkschacht noch eine lüftersteuerung reinbekommt?? eigentlich doch schon oder?


----------



## InRainbows (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo an alle!

Erstmal danke für den tollen Thread!

Ich hätte mal eine Frage bzgl. meines Gehäuses bzw. Wakü. Ich möchte eine (hätte sich niemand gedacht, was^^) Wakü anschaffen und habe bereits alle Komponente ausgesucht. Nur beim Radiator bin ich mir nicht sicher. 

Gekühlt werden CPU (bis max 3,6 Ghz übertaktet) und die Grafikkarte (wird die neue Gen. von Nvidia sein), wobei ich so ziemlich alles aus der Graka rausquetschen möchte. 

Mir ist klar, dass ich dafür min. einen Tripple benötige. Habe nun im Thread gelesen in mein Gehäuse würde 'n Tripple passen. Alle Tripples sind aber ca. 40 cm lang, was bedeuten würde, dass der Radi ans Festplattenkäfig stößt (es fehlen ca. 4 cm).

Kann mir da einer mit Rat weiterhelfen, einer, der vlt. so einen Radi in sein Stacker eingebaut hat? Wenn jemand Bilder hat vom in Gehäuseboden eingebautem 360er bitte ebenfalls posten.

 Möchte diesen Radi verbauen.

danke im Voraus.


----------



## Xylezz (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Schreib doch erstmal welches Gehäuse du genau hast, es gibt mehr als eine Version von Coolermasters Stacker


----------



## InRainbows (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Die Sysinfos. sollten eigtl. in der Sig. erscheinen, is aber iwie nix zu sehen, obwohl die Settings im Kontrollzentrum eingestellt sind.

Also, Gehäuse Cooler Master Stacker 831.

Gekühlt werden CPU (core2quad 9550) und eine GTX 280, die gerade wie eine 285er mit einem AC Accelero läuft. Später kaufe ich mir die neue Fermi.

Gleich noch eine Frage: wenn ein Tripple doch nicht reinpassen sollte, kann ich doch einen Double und nen einfachen benutzen? Hätte es Auswirkungen auf die Kühleistung?

Edit:

Nun ist die Sig. komischerweise sichtbar.


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



InRainbows schrieb:


> wenn ein Tripple doch nicht reinpassen sollte, kann ich doch einen Double und nen einfachen benutzen? Hätte es Auswirkungen auf die Kühleistung?



Du meinst einen 240er und einen 120er ? Klar geht das, und kuehlleistung wirst du dabei auch nicht verlieren, da du die selbe kuehlflaeche hast, halt auf zwei radi's verteilt.


----------



## InRainbows (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Jep, genau das meine ich mit einem 240er und 120er. 

Ich könnte dann den 240er im Boden und den 120er an der Rückwand anbringen? Wäre das ok?


----------



## Nucleus (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



gharbi_sam schrieb:


> [...]und kuehlleistung wirst du dabei auch nicht verlieren, da du die selbe kuehlflaeche hast, halt auf zwei radi's verteilt.



Nur sind zwei Radis mehr Widerstand für den Durchfluss.
Wird aber zu verschmerzen sein


----------



## InRainbows (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Weiß jemand, ob es für Stacker 831 einen Adapter vom 5,25" auf 3,5 " (für HDD), dann könnte ich doch einen Tripple auf dem Boden unterbringen. Muss nicht vom CM sein, hauptsache der passt.


----------



## Digger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

EDIT :
Fortress 02 in die Liste aufgenommen.


@ inrainbows :
schau dich mal hier um 
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/HDD-Zubehoer/HDD-Expansion-Kits:::263_576.html


----------



## InRainbows (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke Digger! Habe das hier gefunden. Sollte passen.

Kann ich dann die hier für Entkopplung nehmen?


----------



## Digger (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich würde dann doch eher das Teile hier nehmen :
Caseking.de » HDD-Zubehör » HDD-Entkoppler » Scythe Hard Disk Stabilizer 2
diese gummiringe werden so gut wie nichts bringen.


----------



## Schrotti (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Eine Ergänzung zum *Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh Big.

*Ich habe in der Front unten noch einen 240er Radi untergebracht (nach entfernen der Festplatten Halterungen)*.
*


----------



## Digger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

oki doki, hab ich ergänzt


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Guten Tag,
Hat keiner von euch nen Antec Three Hundred?
Ich möchte gerne wissen was da alles an radis reinpasst.

mfg Flo


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

puuuh, ich würde sagen mit starken modifikationen passt in die front nen 360er :S


----------



## Special_Flo (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



			
				Digger schrieb:
			
		

> AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II
> puuuh, ich würde sagen mit starken modifikationen passt in die front nen 360er :S



Und ohne Starke Modifikationen?

mfg Flo


----------



## Infin1ty (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

*3 120er Single.*

120er Single hinten, 120er Single vorne und einer in den 5,25" Schächten.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also in nen 5,25 Schacht passt bei mir n 140er Lüfter, n Radiator könnte auch passen denke ich? (nie versucht)


----------



## Gnome (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kann das beim Lian Li PC-60 mal editiert werden. Im Top passt höchstens mit dem neuen Top Deckel von Caseking ein 140iger Radi hinein. Ein 360iger passt oben NICHT hinein, höchstens mit Dremeln und komplett Umbau des Top Deckels. Ein 240iger ebenfalls nicht! Ein 120iger könnte hinten ranpassen und ein 140iger vorne. Hab das PC-60FW.


Grüße,

Gnome.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Bei Deckel einbauten sind meistens Dremel arbeiten notwendig (und auch einsehbar wenn man sich das Case mal anschaut)


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

seh ich genauso  ich lass es deshalb so


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Xigmatek Midgard da passt ein 240er Slim Radi oben rein ohne geringen Aufwand.


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Ace schrieb:


> *ohne* geringen Aufwand.


wie viel Aufwand ist denn nötig ? 

aber OK, werd ich mit aufnehmen


----------



## Xylezz (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Deswegen habe ich geschrieben "meistens" 
Natürlich gibt es ein paar Gehäuse wo es anders ist aber bei den meisten Gehäusen muss man schon selber losdremeln um nen Radi in den Deckel zu kriegen


----------



## Ace (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> wie viel Aufwand ist denn nötig ?
> 
> aber OK, werd ich mit aufnehmen



Da das Gehäuse ja oben schon eine Vorrichtung hat für 2x120mm und 2x140mm Lüfter,ist ein Slim Radi recht einfach einzubauen.Im Prinzip 4 Schrauben fertig.
Das einzigste "Problem" ist bei meinem EVGA Mainboards mit den großen Spawa Kühlern,das der Lüfter dran anliegt sieht man auch auf dem Bild.Ansonsten recht easy


----------



## Digger (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

 war mir schon klar dass es einfach sei mit 4 schrauben.

ich zitiere dich gerne nochmal 


> ohne geringen Aufwand.



 war nur spaß


----------



## Taitan (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hiho,

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit 2x 240er (Slim-)Radiatoren in der HAF 932 Seitenwand UND Fullcover Grafikkartenkühler? Ich meine, da wäre genug Platz, aber man weiß ja nie....


----------



## trunxsz (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ähm das NZXT Tempest steht ja schon drin. Eventuell mal editieren, dass ein 240er in den Deckel passt. 280er weiß ich nicht genau, könnte aber eng werden.


----------



## New-Bee (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey,
ich habe das Gigabyte 3D Mars und wollte mal fragen, ob man in den Deckel einen 360er reinbekommt, bzw. ob jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Gehäuse bezüglich Wakü gemacht hat?

Gruß
New-Bee


----------



## dome001 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In das LanCool K62 Passt auch oben ein 280 slim man muss nur 2 Löscher machen sonst nix.


----------



## TerrorTomato (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich hab das K62 seber, aber wo muss man da 2 löcher machen??


----------



## dome001 (13. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ja so das man die Anschlüsse nach innen rein bekommt. 
ich mach mal die tage gute Bilder


----------



## Neander (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ist was zum Cooler  Master Cosmos RC-1000K bekannt? In der Liste steht ja nur das Cosmos S aber ich würde gerne mal wissen, welche Radis oben in den Deckel vom 1000 Passen, ohne Umbauarbeiten. Meint ihr da passt ein Aquacomputer airplex Revolution 420/360 rein?


----------



## Xylezz (15. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also von den Bildern her würde ich sagen ohne Umbauarbeiten nein, mit Umbauarbeiten könnte aber ein 420er in den Deckel passen


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also im Lancool K62/K58

*140/280mm im deckel
*120mm hinten
*140mm in der Front (Festplattenkäfig muss entfernt werden!!)


----------



## Digger (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

schön  

werd ich aber nicht in die Liste aufnehmen, da diese möglichkeiten fast jedes case bietet.


----------



## Klartext (20. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Xigmatek Midgard :

- 360er Slim oben im "Deckel"
- 240er unten (HDD Käfig muss teileweise raus)

Passt wunderbar


----------



## Meph (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Passt bei nem HAF 932 nicht noch ein Phobya Xtreme Quad 480 ins Seitenteil?


----------



## Digger (26. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ui... das weiß ich nicht. liegen die lüfter jeweils eng aneinander oder ist da ein abstand zwischen den lüftern ? (dann würde es nicht passen)

da müsste sich mal wer melden, der den lochabstand ausmisst


----------



## Meph (27. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich kann grad nur ziemlich grob messen, aber:
23cm x 23cm


Morgen kann ichs gerne nochmal genauer ausmessen und auch die anderen Löcher berücksichtigen


----------



## Digger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Klartext schrieb:


> Xigmatek Midgard :
> 
> - 360er Slim oben im "Deckel"
> - 240er unten (HDD Käfig muss teileweise raus)
> ...



okidoki  werd ich mal mit aufnehmen. 

(und immer mit der ruhe kollege, nich drängeln)



Meph schrieb:


> Ich kann grad nur ziemlich grob messen, aber:
> 23cm x 23cm
> Morgen kann ichs gerne nochmal genauer ausmessen und auch die anderen Löcher berücksichtigen



das is in der tat ganz schön groooob... weil zwei 12cm lüfter nebeneinander aber nur 23 cm plat 

mess doch mal bitte den lochabstand zwischen den einzelnen lüfter befestigungen.

damit ein radi passt sollten es 15mm sein.


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kann mir jemand sagen ob in einem Lian Li A77B die 5,25" Schächte innen glatt d.h. ohne Haltelaschen sind? 
Und ob man die mittlere Strebe vor dem Mainbaord sich entfernen lässt?


----------



## Xylezz (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also die mittlere Strebe kannst du einfach rausnehmen (ist nur geschraubt) und die ist nur als Halter für lange Steckkarten da, die Laschen weiß ich leider nicht. Tut mir leid


----------



## Digger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also nach dem caseking bild zu urteilen sind auf jeden fall zwischen 3. und 4. schacht solche laschen.

die strebe kann man auf jeden fall entfernen. wie willstn sonst nen MB (komfortabel) einbauen


----------



## KingPiranhas (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke für die Auskünfte.


----------



## Digger (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Klartext schrieb:


> Xigmatek Midgard :
> 
> - 360er Slim oben im "Deckel"
> - 240er unten (HDD Käfig muss teileweise raus)
> ...



wie genau hast du das eig gemacht ?
der radi ist IM case oder die Lüfter zwischen diesem mesh oder wie ?


----------



## Klartext (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> wie genau hast du das eig gemacht ?
> der radi ist IM case oder die Lüfter zwischen diesem mesh oder wie ?



Yep, Radi ist im Case und die Lüfter sind Oben unter diesem MeshGitter...


----------



## Zeimean (28. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hab gerde im luxx gesehen, das in das Lian Li Q7 ein 120er in den Deckel past.

Hier der Beweis..


----------



## Digger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Klartext schrieb:


> Yep, Radi ist im Case und die Lüfter sind Oben unter diesem MeshGitter...


alles klar 



Zeimean schrieb:


> Hab gerde im luxx gesehen, das in das Lian Li Q7 ein 120er in den Deckel past.
> 
> Hier der Beweis..


hehe das projekt kenn ich.

werd das case aber nicht aufnehmen. das es nun wirklich nicht dafür gemacht ist.
in diesem thread geht es um gehäuse die einfache möglichkeiten für den einbau einer wasserkühlung bieten (wenn auch mit leichten modifikationen) und das ist nun wirklich nicht gegeben beim Q07


----------



## Meph (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

HAF 932:

Abstand im Bereich eines Lüfters: 10,5cm [Mitten der Löcher]

Abstand zwischen den Lüftern: 2,2cm [Aussenkante zu Aussenkante]


4 Lüfter passen auf jeden Fall (sieht man ja auch öfter auf Bildern), aber ob ein Quad Radi auch passt?


----------



## Digger (29. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

versuch mal den lochmitten-abstand zwischen lüftern zu messen.

sieht gut aus, dass man dort einen radi montieren kann


----------



## Zeimean (30. März 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hab heute einen 120er Radi im Rebel 9 hinten installiert geht, also!


----------



## Meph (2. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> versuch mal den lochmitten-abstand zwischen lüftern zu messen.
> 
> sieht gut aus, dass man dort einen radi montieren kann




1,6 - 1,7 cm würd ich sagen, allerdings nur von ~0,5cm Abstand gemessen und dabei noch verrenkt 


-e-
Würden dort auch 2 x 240er hinpassen?
und am besten noch ins kleine Fenster darüber nen 240er 

...wär nett, wenn jemand mal Information dazu geben könnt -> bin gerade dabei ne Wakü mit günstigen Ebay-Artikeln aufzubaun 
-/e-


----------



## Taitan (12. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

also der Quad müsste ins seitenteil passen, ABER: wenn Du Radi UND Lüfter im Inneren des Gehäuses verbauen willst, kann das unten verbaute Netzteil im Weg sein. Da hast Du für Radi+Lüfter nur ca. 4,5cm Platz. Sobald ein Radi+Lüfter ins Heck sollen, fiehle der Quad im Seitenteil wieder weg...
In dem Plexifenster könnte man mit passender Blende sicher nen 240er unterbringen.
Aber Radiatoren im Seitenteil sind doch so unpraktisch...allein der Aufwand da mal das Seitenteil abzunehmen, wäre mir zuviel.

Wenn Du richtig viel interne Radiatorfläche haben willst, dann verbau einen 360/420 in den Deckel, einen 140er (slimvariante und der Lüfter muss als erstes ans Gehäuseblech - sonst Kollision der Radianschlüsse mit diversen Teilen) ins Heck und einen 120 oder 140 (beides Slimvarianten, sonst evtl Kollision mit den Kabeln vom Netzteil)  in den Boden. 
Mit viel Bastelei bzw. Fummelei stehen noch 4cm Einbautiefe in der Front zur Verfügung. 120er Slimradiator + so einen 10mm Dicken 12er Lüfter von Scythe könnte man da vielleicht unterbringen. 



Alternativ natürlich ein Mora ans hintere Seitenteil. *g*


----------



## mojoxy (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hi,

ich bin sehr unentschlossen welches Gehäuse demnächst meine Komponenten beheimaten darf. Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein bisschen bei der Entscheidung helfen 

Zurzeit habe ich eine TT Tsunami Dream. Das ist zwar sehr ansehnlich, aber leider viel zu klein  Bisher habe ich damit nur meine CPU mit passivem Radiator (Innovatek Konvekt-O-Matic) der an der rechten Gehäuseseite montiert ist gekühlt. (Pumpe intern Eheim HPPS 12V mit angestecktem AGB)

Da demnächst aber expandiert werden soll, muss mal ein aktiver Radi her. Den möchte ich im neuen Gehäuse auf jeden Fall intern montieren. Ein 360er sollte es schon sein. Den Konvekt-O-Matic möchte ich als externe Standvariante weiter nutzen (mit Schnellverschlüssen um auch den PC ohne den Radi transportieren zu können).

So nun kommt mein eigentliches Problem: Ich habe seit ca. 2 Jahren nicht mehr so wirklich aktiv am Hardwareleben meines PCs teilgenommen (Lust/Zeit/Geld verloren...) und bin daher etwas eingerostet  Sprich nicht mehr ganz so firm, was gerade am Gehäusemarkt geht (welchem Hersteller man am ehesten die Werbelügen glauben darf, usw.).

Weiterhin wichtig wären mir ein Seitenfenster (man will ja auch zeigen was man hat) und ein (gutes) Kabelmanagment - soll ja auch gut aussehen...

Hab mir schon ein paar Gehäuse im Netz angeschaut, aber so richtig überzeugen konnt mich keins.

Preis ist erstmal egal, sollte aber nicht übertrieben sein (also TT Level 10 fällt raus ).

Ach und kann mir einer erklären warum Lian Li Gehäuse (die ich ehrlich gesagt optisch etwas langweilig finde) so sau teuer kommen? Sind die in der Quali so überragend?

Nungut reicht erstmal, danke fürs lesen und für Vorschläge.

Grüße und schönen Sonntag Abend
MOJO


----------



## Digger (25. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

schau doch einfach mal auf die erste seite  
da sind ja schließlich allerhand gehäuse aufgelistet, in die radis passen. dank den links kannst du sie dir auch gleich angucken.

lian Lis sind oft so teuer, da sie aus voll aluminium sind, super verarbeitet sind und schöne und praktische gadgets besitzen (zb ne hdd entkoplung, die wirklich sehr gut entkoppelt und auch noch einfach zu montieren ist.


----------



## mojoxy (29. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich wieder 

Natürlich hatte ich die Seite 1 auch schon entdeckt  Aber ich war absolut unentschlossen. Mittlerweile finde ich zwei Gehäuse sehr interessant:

Cooler Master Cosmos S und Corsair Obsidian 800D

Leider konnten mich die zahllosen Reviews im Netz nicht absolut auf eines festschiesen -.-*

Hast Du Erfahrung mit den beiden? Wie ist das mit den Radiatoreinbau? Also ein 360er geht bei beiden in den Deckel. Aber wie werden da die Lüfter dann verbaut? Kriegt man die ohne großen Aufwand noch unten an den Radi ran, sodass die die Luft nach oben rausblasen?

Welche weiteren Positionen in den Gehäusen sind für Radis geeignet ohne das man groß Löcher ins Gehäuse sägen muss?

Wie geht das mit dem Radi-Verbau in der Front? Wie macht man den da fest?


Danke schonmal im Vorraus für die (hoffentlich kommenden) Antworten 

Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Digger (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ne erfahrungen habe ich nicht.

aber in den deckel passt das wunderbar bei beiden. der radi wird einfach mit dem deckel verschraubt und unten an den radi kommen die lüfter rangeschraubt.

na im heck kannst du oft noch nen radi verbauen.

in der front werden die radis mit winkeln befestigt. da gibt es aber auch spezielle halter zb von EK Waterblocks.
oft reichen aber auch passende ausm baumarkt


----------



## mojoxy (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hm okay. Aber wie läuft das mit den Festplattenkäfig? Den muss ich ja dann unweigerlich versetzen - davor ist ja kein PLatz, oder hab ich da irgendwie nen falschen Denkansatz? Geht das so ohne weiteres?

Meintest Du zur Befestigung sowas? Der passt dann aber nur für den airplex?
Gibts das auch für andere Radis? Wenn ja woher?

Danke und Grüße
MOJO


----------



## Digger (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

das passt auch : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Silverstone Radiator Support for TJ09 / TJ10 Silverstone Radiator Support for TJ09 / TJ10 38157

aber wie gesagt, stinknormale winkel reichen da auch locker aus. da braucht man keine 13€ für ausgeben.

ja den kannste mit sicherheit versetzen. jenachdem wie viele hdds du hast kannst du in die front auch nur einen dual setzen


----------



## Mastersound200 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ins Xigmatek Utgard passt oben ein Doppelradiator für zwei 140er Fans rein.

Vorne Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter (Festplattenkäfig muss im 5,25" Bay nach oben versetzt werden)


----------



## Traylite (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Der link zum Corsair Obsidian 800D  funzt nicht!

Gruß Tray


----------



## Digger (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Mastersound200 schrieb:


> Ins Xigmatek Utgard passt oben ein Doppelradiator für zwei 140er Fans rein.
> 
> Vorne Pumpe und Ausgleichsbehälter (Festplattenkäfig muss im 5,25" Bay nach oben versetzt werden)



ich werd da ma nachschaun  hast du dort einen radi verbaut ?



Traylite schrieb:


> Der link zum Corsair Obsidian 800D  funzt nicht!
> 
> Gruß Tray


die ganze corsair seite ist nicht abrufbar


----------



## A.Orange (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hi

habe bei meinen Cooler Master II Advance einen HW 280 Stealth und nen HW 280 GT Xtreme reingestopft. Unterm Deckel passen nach ein bischen basteln nur die zwei NB140er Lüfter.


----------



## flow87 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> ich werd da ma nachschaun  hast du dort einen radi verbaut ?
> 
> 
> die ganze corsair seite ist nicht abrufbar



Gibts da Bilder von? Würd mich sehr interessieren!



A.Orange schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> habe bei meinen Cooler Master II Advance einen HW 280 Stealth und nen HW 280 GT Xtreme reingestopft. Unterm Deckel passen nach ein bischen basteln nur die zwei NB140er Lüfter.



Was hast du im Deckel "gebastelt"? Hab das CM 690 und hab überlegt auf das CM 690 II umzusteigen. Zur Zeit hab ich nen Slim Radi unterm Casedach und 2 Lüfter unterm Deckel. Leider passt jetzt aber nicht mehr der Deckel voll drauf..


----------



## A.Orange (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Naja, Cooler Master hatten die 140er für Innenmontage vorgesehen. Sind versetzt, nicht mittig.
Außerdem ist zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel nur 2,5cm Luft und mein Radi ist 3cm hoch. Den Steg zwischen den Lüftereinbauöffnungen hab i auch weggeflext.


----------



## flow87 (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Zwischen Gehäuse und Deckel müssten weniger als 2,5 CM sein weil ich normale 120er Lüfter drauf liegen habe und noch im Case unter die Decke nen Slim Radi.

Die normalen 120er Lüfter haben ne 25er Höhe und sind so hoch, dass ich den Deckel nicht mehr ganz drauf bekomme!

Haste mal Bilder wie es jetzt von außen oben aussieht? und evtl. wie es aussieht wo du was weggeflext hast?


----------



## A.Orange (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Abend,

naja Außen ist nix zu sehn...passen ja rein. Zwischen den beiden NB war eine etwa 3cm breite Strebe....mit den Löchern für 120er Lüfter.


----------



## flow87 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Bei CM 690 II scheinen ja ohne Probleme normaler 120er unter den Deckel zu passen


----------



## darlen (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey, ich plane grad meinen neuen Pc.

Es kommt auf jedenfall nen i7 rein und ne gtx480. Ich möchte auch möglichst viel rauskitzeln..also wird eine Wasserkühlung unumgänglich. Ich möchte alles Intern verbauen und habe mir mal das [url=http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p9462_Lian-Li-PC-A77FB---black.html]Lian Li 77fb[/URL] angeschaut. Habe ich da genug Platz? Beziehungsweise..was für eine Radiatorgrösse sollte ich haben? Oder was wäre optimal?


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@ Darlen

Willkommen im Forum !
Genug Platz hast du im Lian-Li bestimmt, wenn ich es richtig sehe dann kannst du einen 360er Radi im Front verbauen (vielleicht sogar einen 420er ?) und einen 280er unterm Deckel...

Es sollte fuer einen I7 + GTX480 reichen, aber du fragst besser im WaKü***Quatsch***Thread nach um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen


----------



## labernet (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ja für den radi in der front müsste man aber die käfige um/ausbauen oder etwa nicht? n 120er passt natürlich auch noch ins heck


----------



## gharbi_sam (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ja die Kaefige muessten schon weichen, anders wirst du nicht genug platz haben zwischen front und LW-kaefig, soviel ich weiss muessten die aber ausnehmbar sein, sind nur mit paar schrauben befestigt = kein problem

Ja stimmt, im heck passt auch ein 120er


----------



## Outlaw15 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey mal eine Frage: Ich hab ein Antec Sixhundred und ich wollte mir mal eine Wakü einbauen...nun hat des Sixhundred oben auch ein 200mm Lüfter. Wie kann ich dann da oben einen radi einbauen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## kuki122 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Dort könntest du einen schicken 200mm Radiator platzieren. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 1x200mm


----------



## SiQ (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Mal ne Frage: Passt das Corsair H50 (also ein 120er Radi) in ein Antec 300? Müsste hinten gehen. Oder braucht man dort mehr Platz als für einen  normalen Lüffi (von der Breite)?


----------



## gharbi_sam (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Der Radi ist nicht breiter als ein 120er Luefter, sollte also passen


----------



## SiQ (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke


----------



## Outlaw15 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke


----------



## fidsch (28. Mai 2010)

*cosmos s Radieinbau*

ich denke ich werde das cosmos S nehmen

Passt oben in den deckel auch ein 420er radi? Die breite ist 14,5 cm, genau die breite eines DVD laufwerks, mit neuen Lüfterlöchern und löchern für den radi müsste dies doch gehen oder?

Weiterhin wollt ich n 240er vor das Netzteil bauen, diesmal von der breite wohl kein problem unten in den boden noch n loch für den 120 er lüfter ein lüfterloch ist da ja schon serie?!

greez fidsch


----------



## flow87 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

wo find ich denn mal bilder wo solche dinge realisiert wurden, wie z.b. 480er radi im HAF​


----------



## kuki122 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In das:

Lian Li PC7 mit folgender Radiatorenanordnung:

240er im Deckel (1. 5" Schacht fällt weg)
120er hinten
120er vorne

Kann man ebenfalls eine umfangreiche Wasserkühlung einbauen.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

es gibt von aquatuning schon ne kompaktibilitätslist, könnte man in den anfangspost mit aufnehmen 
http://www.aquatuning.de/download/Gehaeuse-Radiator-Kompatibilitaetsliste.pdf


----------



## razerkiller75 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

bekommt man in haf932 auch ein 3x140 radi rein????
mfg razerkiller75


----------



## Digger (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

wenn du dir die aussparungen und löcher selber sägst bestimmt


----------



## Phenom2 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hi,

ein Bekannter von mir steht vor dem Kauf eines neuen Rechners inkl. Wasserkühlung mit einem 360er Radiator.

Könnt ihr mir ein Gehäuse empfehlen, wo ein 360er Radiator (oder ein 280er) ohne Sägen zu müssen in den Deckel passt?

- Es soll nicht mehr als 70-80€ kosten. Wenn es geht, sogar weniger.
- Es soll einen schwarzen Innenraum besitzen.




Lg,
phenom2


----------



## Ace (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein Bekannter von mir steht vor dem Kauf eines neuen Rechners inkl. Wasserkühlung mit einem 360er Radiator.
> 
> ...




Ich kenne kein Case für den preis,wo du ohne irgendwelche Umbau Arbeiten einen 360er oder 280er rein bekommst.


----------



## Phenom2 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich hatte mal ein Xigmatek Midgard, wo man 2 140mm Lüfter im Deckel installieren kann. Meint Ihr man kann dort noch einen Radiator platzmäßig unter die Lüfter schrauben?


----------



## Ace (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich hatte das auch schon,schaue mal in meiner Sig,da ist aber nur ein 240er drinnen.280er passt nicht.


----------



## Phenom2 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hm...ich meine es gab mal ein Coolermaster Case, wo ein Triple in den Deckel passt, aber ich weiß echt nich welches.


----------



## UnnerveD (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Phenom2 schrieb:


> Hm...ich meine es gab mal ein Coolermaster Case, wo ein Triple in den Deckel passt, aber ich weiß echt nich welches.



Im Coolermaster Cosmos dürfte im Deckel ein 360 reinpassen, allerdings kostet das noch rund 170€.
Im Coolermaster HAF 932 passt oben ein 360 ohne Probleme rein, das Gehäuse kostet neu rund 115€.

Im kleinen Bruder, dem HAF922 passt an und für sich auch ein 360er rein, allerdings müsste man schauen, dass es ein Slimradi ist, da sonst der Radiator mit dem Mainboard kollidiert.
Alternativ könnte man den aber auch auf dem Deckel montieren und lediglich die Lüfter unter dem Deckel montieren. 
Kostenpunkt hier: 80€
An dieser Stelle würde ich aber einfach mal bei aquatuning / caseking nachfragen, ob sie das vorher vielleicht mal testen könnten.



razerkiller75 schrieb:


> bekommt man in haf932 auch ein 3x140 radi  rein????
> mfg razerkiller75



In der Front schon, allerdings nur mit entsprechenden Modifikationen und auf Kosten aller!! 5,25" Schächte.
Einfach mal in das Tagebuch schauen, da sieht man, wie es gemacht wird.
Für den Deckel gilt das Gleiche - ohne Entfernung der 5,25" Schächte geht da nichts. Allerdings, mit etwas Geschick reicht es die oberen 2-3 zu entfernen.
Neue löcher für die Radiatorbefestigung müssten oben aber dennoch gebohrt werden.

MfG


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Aplus Black Pearl: http://jampc.net/img/computers/aplus-black-pearl-05.jpg

Bei mir sind Intern verbaut: 240er Radi Im Deckel, 120er am hinteren Auslass...rechts vor dem Mainboard, unten Links vorm Festplattenschacht ein zweiter 120er, und ein 360er Radi im unteren Teil seitlich...wobei die stelle selber gedremelt werden musste...reinpassen tut er aber.

Hoffe konnte helfen.


----------



## Ossiracer (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

APlus El Diablo Advanced (Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance)
Mit kleineren Umbauarbeiten 360er oben (slim, max. 45mm dick)
hinten 120er
linkes Seitenteil fast unbegrenzt (MoRa z.B.)
vorn 120er (Allerdings ist der 250er Fan dann weg o.o)


----------



## totovo (29. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In Das Antec P183 passt mit etwas Moddingaufwand und Geschick ein 360mm Radiator unters Dach!
240 und 280mm müssten problemlos passen, ohne Modding!

ob ein 420mm Radi passt, werde ich noch testen, aber ich denke schon!

Im Anhang noch ein Bild!

MfG


----------



## Digger (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> rechts vor dem Mainboard, unten Links vorm Festplattenschacht ein zweiter 120er
> Hoffe konnte helfen.


hey,
soweit ist das Black pearl ja bereits aufgenommen, aber wie meinst du das mit dem radi beim mb ? versteh ich nicht ganz.




Ossiracer schrieb:


> APlus El Diablo Advanced (Caseking.de » Gehäuse » APlus » Aplus CS-EL Diablo - Advance)
> Mit kleineren Umbauarbeiten 360er oben (slim, max. 45mm dick)
> hinten 120er
> linkes Seitenteil fast unbegrenzt (MoRa z.B.)
> vorn 120er (Allerdings ist der 250er Fan dann weg o.o)


ok, wird aufgenommen.
was meinst du mit fast unbegrenzt ? im prinzip passt doch an jedes case an die seitenwand nen mora zb 



totovo schrieb:


> In Das Antec P183 passt mit etwas Moddingaufwand und Geschick ein 360mm Radiator unters Dach!
> 240 und 280mm müssten problemlos passen, ohne Modding!
> 
> ob ein 420mm Radi passt, werde ich noch testen, aber ich denke schon!
> ...


habe den eintrag vom P180 ergänzt. die gehäuse sind ja soweit baugleich.

danke euch für die hinweise


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich meine wenn man ins Case reinguckt rechts halt nebem dem Mobo...also dort wo ein Lüfter zum auslassen gedacht ist.

Ich besorg mal schnell ein Bild...hab nun ein Bild scheint aber ältere Version zu sein, da im Deckel oben 2 x 120er oder ein 240er reinpassen...Schlauch ein/ausgänge sind auch vorhanden...

Bild:


----------



## Digger (30. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ach verstehe 

also die normalen front und heck lüfterplätze 

hab den heckplatz eingetragen.


----------



## Ace (31. August 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Das Black Pearl war mitunter mein Lieblings Case 
Das Bild oben von mir ist die erste Version gewessen.


----------



## trunxsz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Beim NZXT Tempest passt oben ein 240mm-Radiator rein.


----------



## Ossiracer (2. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Die linke Seitenwand besteht zu 90% aus mesh.. also kann da n MoRa direkt ohne abstandshalter druff...


----------



## kreids (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

im corsair 800D passt auf dem zwischenboden ohne probleme ein 240er rein.

mfg


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Und in das 800D passt auch, mit Modding natürlich nur, ein 420 Radiator in den Deckel.

[Sammelthread] Corsair Obsidian Series (800D & 700D) - Seite 3 - Forum de Luxx


----------



## foin (18. September 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich sage nur Cooler Master HAF X...
der steht noch  nicht drin... 
rein passt auf alle fälle nen 360er in den deckel...


----------



## UnnerveD (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Lian Li A77

Variante 1
*120er hinten
*360er im Deckel (benötigt Ausschnitt im Deckel und DVD Laufwerk mit maximal 15cm Länge)
*420er in der Front (Entfernen von Zwischenböden, Festplattenkäfigen und Lüftern notwendig)
-> 1x 5,25" Schacht bleibt übrig

Mit kleinen Modifikationen können 2x 5,25" Schächte (Lüftersteuerung / opt. Laufwerk) gewonnen werden

Variante 2
*360/ 420/ 480 im Deckel (einige 5,25" Schächte entfallen)
*120er hinten / unten

Variante 3
*480er unten (Entfernen der festplattekäfige und der Netzteilauflage - Netzteil muss nach oben)
*120er hinten
*280 vorn (Entfernen einiger 5,25" Slots)
(rein theoretisch passt im Boden noch ein 280 rein - allerdings wird es dann eng für Pumpe und Co.)

etc.

MfG


----------



## derstef (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Digger schrieb:


> *Thermaltake Armor VA800x*
> * 240er in der Front vor den abnehmbaren Lüftergitter
> * 360er in der Front (nurnoch 2 5 1/4" Schächte nutzbar und HDD-Tray muss versetzt werden)



Bitte noch:

* 120er im Heck
* 240er im Deckel nach kleineren Umbauarbeiten

ergänzen.

Ich habe je einen 120er, 240er und 360er drin.


----------



## Xylezz (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hat einer eine Idee wo man ein Aplus Black Pearl noch herkriegen könnte? Der einzige gelistete Shop liefert nur innerhalb Polens und bei Ebay (weltweit) ist nichts zu finden


----------



## alive86 (28. November 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Case:  *Silverstone Raven 01* 

Bin grad dabei den Raben auf eine WaKü umzurüsten. Deshalb sind die Bilder nicht alle von mir. Platz für Radis ist genug da. 4 Winkel für einen 360er Radi sind schon im Lieferumfang enthalten (genau wie gummierte Schlauch Aussparungen an der Rückseite) und können an der Rückseite montiert werden. Die Anschlüsse vom Mainboard sind ja oben und stören deshalb nicht.
Ich würde auch sagen das man noch Platz für 2 240er Radis neben dem Netzteil im Boden des Towers hat. Hab aber leider nichts hier zum Probieren.

Bilder und Doku wird folgen wenn mein ganzes Bastelzeug von Aquatuning ENDLICH mal da ist.

Bis dahin kann ich den Tower nur wärmstes empfehlen!

+ Super Verarbeitung
+ Sehr geiles Aussehen (Geschmackssache)
+ Bestes Kühl Designe für Luftkühlungen (2x 180er Lüfter zwischen Netzteil und Mainboard)
+ Erster Festplattenkäfig kann als SATA-HDD Steckplatz genutzt werden
+ einfaches Kabelmanagement da Gehäuse sehr gut durchdacht
+ Staubfilter an allen Lufteinlässen (nur absaugen, Fertig)
+ meiner Befürchtung zum trotz geht die klappe immernoch (1 Jahr) allein hoch 
- original 120er Lüfter von Silverstone rumpelt etwas (fing nach ca 1/2 Jahr an)
- relativ schwer
- teuer (ca 170€)

Wer fragen zum Tower hat oder Bilder von bestimmten Ecken brauch einfach bescheid sagen. Bin auch grad beim LED umrüsten des blauen Front Lichtes. Wenns geklappt hab könnt ich Infos zu den richtigen Dioden + Widerständen liefern.

Bis dahin..

Grüße


----------



## Carazza (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Silverston TJ10

3 Slim Radis, 2 x 240, 1 x 120

240 im Gehäusedeckel, 240 hinter dem vorderen Lüfter(wird nur von dem im Case integriertem Lüfter angeblasen), 120 Gehäuse rückseite.


----------



## Devil | Ben (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hat irgendjemand daten zu dem gehause
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehaeuse/Aerocool/XPredator_Evil_Black_Edition/662628/?

was man da so rein bekommt


z.b. an den deckel oben oder so


----------



## Leandros (18. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts denn bei einem Antec Nine Hundred Two aus? Müsste doch ähnlich dem Twelve Hundred sein, oder?
Jemand erfahrungen?


----------



## watercooled (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In ein 800D passt:

360er im Deckel
140er im Heck
140er Slim im Zwischenboden
280er neben dem Netzteil

mfg


----------



## wilsonmp (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Nach Test am Objekt kann ich folgende Möglichkeiten für den Bitfenix Colossus angeben: 
BitFenix.com  Products  Chassis  Colossus

-240er an Stelle des 230er Deckenlüfters (USB 3.0 Platine im Deckel dazu 
          lösen)
-240er an Stelle des 230er Frontlüfters (bis ca. 280mm   
          Länge; Festplattenkäfig entfernen oder modifizieren) 
-120er(140er) am "Heck"
-140er(120er) am Boden zwischen NT und HDD-Tray
-->dann ist am Boden zwischen 140er und Front-240er noch bequem Platz für die Pumpe

Für alle hier angegebenen Radiatoren muss nichts gesägt oder gebohrt werden. Passen alle dort hin und haben original Lüftergitter am Platz (zum Teil mit Filter)


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hat jemand Daten was alles in den Coolermaster HAF-X 942 passt?


----------



## flotrin (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo,
Sharkoon Rebel 12 
Geht auch ein 360er im Deckel.

Mfg
Accent


----------



## euMelBeumel (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Lian Li A05N:

Festplattenkäfig ausbauen -> vorn hinter dem 120er um 90° gedreht (Anschlüsse liegen auf Höhe der Power und Resetschalter)


----------



## Carmir (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo,
wird der erste post in diesem thread noch gepflegt? Mich wundert, dass anscheinend nirgendwo ein 420er reinpassen soll.
Suche gerade ein neues Gehäuse und meinen Magicool 420 Slim will ich doch gerne behalten.


----------



## Bene11660 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Lian Li PC-60 FNWX :
360 im Deckel -> oberster Laufwersschacht fellt weg
120 hinten über der Laufwerksblende


----------



## p00nage (21. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Lian Li A05 geht an Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator 35183 in den Deckel ( fällt laufwerkskäfig weg)


----------



## wilsonmp (4. April 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ergänzung für Rebel 12:

Habe da folgende Lösung --> 360er in Parterre; 240er in der Front und einen 120/140er rückseitig in Höhe CPU. Zusätzlich 240er im tectum.
Dabei bleibt immernoch Raum für drei bis vier 5,25" Laufwerke (fünf ohne AGB im 5,25"-Schacht) und die HDD oben im Floppy-Schacht.

Dabei sind Slim-Radiatoren gewählt worden (30mm). Bis 45mm aber auch lösbar.
Der Radiator im "Dach" muss aber zwangsläufig asymmetrisch verbaut werden, zwecks "Baufreiheit" für Ram und CPU-Kühler.
Einziger Metallbearbeitungs-Einsatz ist die Aussparung im Boden für den 360er Radiator via Schablone, bzw. oben für den 240er.

In der Summe sind dies 8x120er Radiatoren. Das sollte ausreichen für so einige Projekte.


----------



## Gerd (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

wo kann man im nzxt phantome radiatoren einbauen


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Juni 2011)

Gerd schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann man im nzxt phantome radiatoren einbauen



Oben wo einer der 230er Lüfter ist dazu gab es noch extra schienen.


----------



## Aufpassen (14. Juni 2011)

Aerocool Sixth Element.

2x360 & 1x120.


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo, 
hat jemand von euch ein coolermaster half x ? dort eine passenden 360 radi verbaut? Nach längerm herummessen sollte sich unten einer mit 45 mm ausgehen , aber wenn ma dann die Lüfter noch dazurechnent könnts knapp werden !
Ich möchte den radi unter die 200mm Lüfter verbauen ^^


----------



## <BaSh> (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also oben passt ein 360iger rein . Vorne mit Umbau ein 200er. Unten kann ich nichts sagen habe ich noch nicht getestet.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

800D passt bei den Festplatten nen 140er rein und am Zwischenboden auch.
mfg


----------



## winner961 (27. Juni 2011)

Weiß jemand wie viele Radis und welche Größe ins Lancool K58 passen ?


----------



## Lolm@n (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ins 800D passen auch: 
1x 360 oben
1x 120 Hinten
2x 240 im Sandwitch unten anstelle des Festplattenkäfigs 

MfG


----------



## A-N-D-I (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Radi maximal ins BitFenix Shinobi passt?


----------



## Lolm@n (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



A-N-D-I schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jemand sagen, welcher Radi maximal ins BitFenix Shinobi passt?


 
Vorne nen 240er (HD-Käfig muss event. abgeändert werden) 
120er unten und hinten

also insgesamt 1x240 und 2x120mm

MfG


----------



## Undtot (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Lian Li PC-V354 A/B/R -> 1x 120 mm unten vorne, 1x 120/140mm oben (wenn SpaWa-Kühler nicht zuhoch), 1x 120 mm hinten (nur Außen)


----------



## Alex89 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Zitat von *Mastersound200*
> ...


Ich werde am Samstag mein Gehäuse wecheln, vom Sharkoon Rebel9 auf Xigmatek Utgard.

Mein jetziger 240er Radi kommt wieder in die Front und verbraucht 6 der 9 5,25" Fächer, in die restlichen 3 kommen 2 Laufwerke und der AGB.
Im Deckel des Utgard passt mit paar Millimeter Spiel in alle Richtungen der BlackIce GT Stealth 280mm! Anschlüsse sind dann direkt inner vorgesehenen Aussparung. (Bilder reiche ich dann nach)

Belüftet wird mit 2x 120mm vorn durchn Radi und 1x 120mm unten
Entlüftet mit 1x 120mm hinten und 2x 140mm oben durchn Radi, zusätzlich noch das Netzteil unten 

MfG Alex


----------



## smatter (13. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Ins 800D passen auch:
> 1x 360 oben
> 1x 120 Hinten
> 2x 240 im Sandwitch unten anstelle des Festplattenkäfigs
> ...


 

*Unterschreib*...selbige  Case, 800D, nutze ich auch..habe selber oben 420`iger und hinten 120`iger...unten passt logger noch, auch mit Pumpen etc. ein 240`iger in den Keller...


----------



## Alex89 (25. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hier ein Bild vom Aktuellen Einbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



280er Radi liegt oben aufm Deckel, darunter die 2 140er Luffis
240er Radi in der Front verbaut, deswegen steht festplatte unten aufm Boden
AGB im 5,25" Schacht, Pumpedarunter auf Halter

Reihenfolge: AGB Pumpe NB CPU 280er 240er AGB 


MfG Alex


----------



## schachi08 (26. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@Alex89
Welches Gehäuse ist das?


----------



## 1975jassi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo Leute
was passt den alles in das Cosmos 1000?
Dankend Jassi


----------



## <BaSh> (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Steht doch auf der ersten Seite o_O


----------



## 1975jassi (27. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich meine aber das 1000er.


----------



## ClisClis (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich hab dann auch mal ne Frage. 
Auf der ersten Seite steht ja, dass ins 800D ein 140er an die Rückseite passt. Allerdings liest man auch oft, dass da nur ein 120er passt..

Wie ist das denn nun. Kriegt man da einen 140er Radi, ohne Bohren und sonstige Anpassungen am Gehäuse oder Radi, hinten in das Gehäuse, oder passen da nur bestimmte Modelle?


----------



## smatter (30. August 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Nunja, ohne extra bohren passt der schon dran, aber ich habe wiederum gelesen, das dann das Seitenteil nicht ohne extremen Druck geschlossen werden kann. Ich selber habe dort ein 120`iger und damit gehte s ohne weiteres...


----------



## Spiff (9. September 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In ein Lian Li V2120 passen 1x360 im Deckel, 1x120 am Heck und 1x240 in der Front.

Geht alles ohne bohren oder schneiden. Für den Radi in der Front muss man nur den HD-Käfig entfernen. Da das Gehäuse vollmodular ist sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## goofy84 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

würde auch ein Thermochill 140.3 in ein 800 D passen ?
Danke


----------



## smatter (13. September 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

jepp sollte passen laut Aussage...

Projekt Dark Obsidian 800D - Seite 4 - ComputerBase Forum

grtz
smatter


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hey jungz wisst ihr ob in den nzxt phantom eine 360er radi oder gar ein 480er reinegeht? gibts es überhaupt eine case wo man ohne probleme ein 480 er radi verbaun kann mitaussnahme von silverstones tj07???
hab vor mir ne wakü zu kaufen alles nach und nach zu kaufen jetzt stellt sich nurnoch die gehäuse - frage zur auswahl steht der teur silverstone tj07 und das nzxt phantom,was ist eur emeinung?!


----------



## Koyote (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also für die Frage 





> gibts es überhaupt eine case wo man ohne probleme ein 480 er radi verbaun kann mitaussnahme von silverstones tj07???


 Ist doch genau dieser Thread hier gemacht  Einfach in den Startpost gehen und die Seite nach "480" durchsuchen (oft mit Alt+F).
Gruß Koyote


----------



## axxo (15. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

*Xigmatek Elysium:*

420er Phobya im Deckel , allerdings kein Push/Pull möglich wegen zu geringem Abstand zum Motherboard, Deckel oben lässt sich nicht mehr richtig verriegeln
120er Phobya an der Rückwand (dadurch müssen allerdings die Anschlüsse des oberen Radis nach vorne zeigen,140er würde auch passen wenn kein Radiator oben verbaut wird)
240er Phobya in der Gehäusefront (noch 5x 5,25" Schächte frei)

Im Boden wollte ich den 240er installieren, allerdings wird es zu eng neben dem Netzteil, es fehlen nur aber 1-1,5cm, Xigmatek will eine neue Revision rausbringen wo ein paar Probleme bei der Montage von Radiatoren allgemein behoben werden sollen.


----------



## Research (22. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Beim Xigmatek Midgard wurde der 140er im Boden vergessen.

@ axxo

Den 420er im Boden versucht?


----------



## axxo (22. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Im Boden kommt leider nicht genug luft durch, da der nicht komplett löchrig ist,man könnte ihn zwar montieren aber nicht so effizient wie oben.
Außerdem hab ich dort ja auch die Pumpe verbauen müssen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (23. November 2011)

Nen 420er im Boden des midgards kannste vergessen. Selbst wenn du den hdd Käfig entfernst ist immer noch das nt im weg.

Mit leichten modifikationen passt allerdings ein 420er von außen an den Deckel. Mit etwas mehr Arbeit sogar richtig gut abgesenkt.


----------



## Research (23. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



CoXxOnE schrieb:


> Nen 420er im Boden des midgards kannste  vergessen. Selbst wenn du den hdd Käfig entfernst ist immer noch das nt  im weg. []


 


Ich meinte beim Midgard einen 140er im Boden.

Das Elysium schluckt ohne Probleme oben oder unten einen 420er.


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hab eine Mora 3 extern.


----------



## Research (28. November 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Cheater!

Wir reden von Gehäusen mit internen Radiatorplätzen. 

Fast alle Gehäuse haben mittlerweile gummierte Öffnungen für Schläuche.


----------



## Rurdo (29. November 2011)

Wie siehts mit dem Raven 3 aus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

klein und eng.


----------



## Shizophrenic (3. Dezember 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> klein und eng.



So mag ich's xD (sry das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen xD)


----------



## StylezQ (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Was meint ihr? Lohnt es sich zu sparen und das NZT Phantom 410 zu kaufen anstatt dem großem?
Laut beschreibung passen in das Case ebenfalls ein 240er in die Decke.
Wie sieht es mit dem Platz für Schläuche und AGB aus?


----------



## axxo (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Welcher Radiator passt in ein TJ07 unten eigentlich max rein, 420er oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

480er. iirc gibt es bei 140 mm Modellen auch Probleme mit der Höhe.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Was passt denn ins HAF X alles rein?


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Oben 360, hinten 140iger (Aufpassen mit Mainboard).
Nach entfernen des HDD-Käfigs vorne ein 200er.


----------



## Rurdo (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

wie passt oben bitte ein 360er rein Oo 
Wie kann man den HDD-Käfig entfernen?


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Schau dir doch einfach die Bilder an die es z.B bei Käsekönig gibt.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Rurdo schrieb:


> Was passt denn ins HAF X alles rein?


 
Oben ein slim 360er siehe *SIG* hinten ein slim 140er (bestellt) & auf der Seite ein 200er(bestellt) - aber wenn dann sollte man ihn mit Schnellkupplungen anbinden 
Alles was beim 360er über die 30mm Breite hinausgeht wird eng, machbar is es nur dazu brauchst ein passendes Mobo 

EDIT: Siehe Sig es passt mit ein bisschen bohren (nur Löcher) noch zusätzlich ein 200er in die Seite + hinten ein 140er slim


----------



## Morpheus19 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Research schrieb:


> Ich meinte beim Midgard einen 140er im Boden.
> 
> Das Elysium schluckt ohne Probleme oben oder unten einen 420er.


 
Das mag schon sein dass das Elysium einen 420er am Boden und / Oder im deckel schluckt, wenn du aber einen HTF4 verbauen willst ist da ohne Flexen der Laufwerksschächte nicht möglich nur so als Info habe es Probiert 

Gruss

Mike


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Im Stacker STC01 geht mit etwas Aufwand oben ein 420mm rein. Allerdings sind die ersten beiden 5,25" Schächte dann nur noch in der Länge für Sachen wie Frontpanel, Aquaero usw. nutzbar. Auf die Plastikkappe muss dann verzichtet werden.


----------



## crunksoldier (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hätte noch 2 Ergänzungen. 

Im Cooler Master Cosmos S hatt ich im Deckel einen 480 von Phobya mit der Einschränkung, dass das Frontpanel nicht mehr aufgeschoben werden konnte. 

Im *Yeong Yang *[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*YY-0420 Cube *[/FONT] hatte ich im Deckel 2 x 360 und in der Front der "Mainboardseite zusätzlich einen 240er. Der obere war ein Schmaler und der in der Front war ein dicker Thermochill. Es ging zwar eng her hat aber funktioniert.


----------



## artjom 2033 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

kann man bei dem sharkoon rebel 12 einen quadratischen in die seite, anstelle des lüfters einbauen  ?


----------



## Caun (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also was noch in der Liste fehlt ist das  Xigmatek Elysium !  Das hat genug Platz und ist riesig^^


----------



## Rollimaster (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich hätte da auch noch eins Bitfenix shinobi xl da passt nen 360er in den deckel und in die front oder nen 240er in den boden!!


----------



## derstef (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kennt jemand ein Gehäuse was einen 560er Radiator aufnehmen kann?


----------



## Tjerk (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey, kann mir wer sagen in weclen Case ich einen Phobya G-Changer 240  im deckel unter bringen kann....


----------



## <BaSh> (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Meinst du einen 240iger odere einen 420iger.
Einen 240iger bekommst du in fast jedes Gehäuse ohne Probleme eingebaut.


----------



## Tjerk (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

einen 240er meine ich der ist aber 6cm dick und in mein Cm 690 geht der nicht rein wegen board


----------



## ShortyLimits (12. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Fügt mal das Xilence Interceptor hinzu.
Deckel 360mm
hinten 140mm


----------



## TanTien (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Fügt mal Xigmatek Utgard hinzu. 
Deckel 240mm/280mm (extra für Radiatoren abgetrennter Bereich)
Hinten 120mm


----------



## Raketenjoint (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Wenn es keinen zu großen Aufwand bereitet:
Thermaltake Chaser MK-I (Thermaltakeusa*»*Chassis*»*Full Tower*»*Chaser MK-I*»*Chaser MK-1 : Chaser MK-1 VN300M1W2N)
400er Deckel
200er Seite
140er Boden
140er Hinten
(200er vorne, aber nur sehr wenig Platz)


----------



## Ossiracer (14. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ins Midgard von Xigmatek passt oben mit etwas Arbeit auch ein 360er rein. Falls dann hinten noch ein 120er rein soll müsste der Lüfter dann außen angebracht werden wenn kein Slim Modell oben verwendet wird.


----------



## DeathMetal (12. April 2012)

derstef schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ein Gehäuse was einen 560er Radiator aufnehmen kann?


 
Ins Corsair Obsidian passt er oben gerade so rein. Dazu aber praktisch der gesamte Deckel rausgesägt werden und das Frontpanel tiefergelegt werden. Hat mal einer im HWLuxx Sammelthread begonnen aber leider nie fertig gemacht.


----------



## TheCptEnigma (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

*LittleDevil Cooling Big-Tower PC-V8-BW-4W*

Little Devil Cooling Big-Tower PC-V8-BW-4W - Black/White [73382] from WCUK Online


Deckel 4x120mm unten Platz für weiter 2 Radis mit jeweils 4x120mm Lüfter und vorne auch nochmal 2x140mm sowie hinten ein 120mm.

Es würden locker 2 Mobos nebeneinander passen soviel Platz ist vorhanden 

Mehr Platz geht einfach nicht!  Bilder zu diesem Case sind in meiner Gallerie zu finden


----------



## Chris2109 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab da auch noch was für die Liste:

NZXT Switch 810

Deckel 360/420 -> nicht dicker als 60mm damit Lüfter drunter passen. Bei einem 360 passen die Lüfter problemlos oben drauf
Hinten: 120/140er
Front: 240er Slim ( alle Festplattenkäfige raus)
Boden: 120/140er je nach Standort und Größe der Pumpe


----------



## Alex89 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



TanTien schrieb:


> Fügt mal Xigmatek Utgard hinzu.
> Deckel 240mm/280mm (extra für Radiatoren abgetrennter Bereich)
> Hinten 120mm


 
Black ICE Radiator GT Stealth 280 passt perfekt oben in den Ausschnitt  
Ich habe in der Front noch einen 240er Radi im 5,25"-Schacht, gehen halt 6 Fächer und evtl Festplattenkäfig flöten 

Gruß Alex


----------



## 7Hits (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Weiß jemand wie es mit der config für das Zalman Z11 Plus Case aussieht (Zalman Z11 Plus | Geizhals.at Deutschland) ? passt da ein 240 radi rein?


----------



## linux (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Also 3 Fragen zum BitFenix Shinobi XL:

Welche Radiatoren passen da rein, ohne den HDD-Käfig zu entfernen?
Welche Radiatoren passen da rein, nachdem der HDD-Käfig entfernt wurde?
Wo kann man dann eine Festplatte und eine SSD unterbringen?


----------



## Fockich (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

ich finde den infiltrator von lc-power könnte man auch mit aufnehmen....

360er im deckel, 120er im heck und evtl. 240er in der front

Gaming 971B - Infiltrator: LC - POWER

vor allem der preis-leistungs faktor ist spitze...


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Weiß jemand von euch ein Case wo man 3-4 480er Radis platz hat?


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Wie wärs mit dem CM690II? 1x280, 1x240 und 1x120 oder statt 1x240 und 120 1x140. Das ist für nen gerade-noch-Midi-Tower doch ganz i.O.


----------



## ElSchwingo (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



> Wie wärs mit dem CM690II? 1x280, 1x240 und 1x120 oder statt 1x240 und  120 1x140. Das ist für nen gerade-noch-Midi-Tower doch ganz i.O.



Hab zurzeit ein TJ07 mit 2x 480 und 1x 240 und Ich bräuchte eine noch größere Kühlfläche.
Eine externe Lösung gefällt mir nicht.

Ich hab mal das Case Labs Magnum sth10 angeschaut aber das kommt mir mit Versand und Zoll auf ca. 600- 700 Euro, das ist mir aber zuviel.
Ich wäre bereit so um die 500 auszugeben.


----------



## Shizophrenic (1. Juli 2012)

Dann hol dir ein Mountainmods Gehäuse, da kriegste selbst nen MoRa rein ^^


----------



## ElSchwingo (2. Juli 2012)

Ja das ist mein weiteres Prob MM gefälltir überhaupt nicht.
Gibts für Case Labs einen Reseller in DE?


----------



## Casper0011 (5. Juli 2012)

Will mir nen Midgard zulegen. In der caseliste steht im Deckel ist ein 240er unterzubringen. Kann mir jemand sagen ob auch ein 280er passen würde?


----------



## <BaSh> (5. Juli 2012)

Ne ein 280iger passt nicht. Habe ich selber einmal probiert.


----------



## Casper0011 (5. Juli 2012)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ein 280iger passt nicht. Habe ich selber einmal probiert.



Empfehlungen außer dem midgard wo ein 280er passen könnte? Preis und Design also sehr schlicht sollten in etwa passen.


----------



## Shizophrenic (6. Juli 2012)

Mit Custom Mod passt ein 420er über den Deckel, aber nur für extremmodder zu empfehlen. Alles in meinem TB nachzulesen.


----------



## PrinzSkyWalker (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@Casper0011: Ins CM690II passt ein 280er oben rein, aber nur wenn der Radi nicht tiefer als 30mm ist. Es sei denn das MB lässt mehr Platz zu. Das Gehäuse ist auch schlicht und nicht zu teuer (je nach Modell 90-110€) vll währe das was für dich.


----------



## choosman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch ein Case wo man 3-4 480er Radis platz hat?


 
Hast Du dir den Phobya WaCoolT UltraBig Tower angeschaut?

Im Deckel , Mittelboden und Boden soll ein 480er reinpasen. Mal abgesehen von den restlichen Möglichkeiten.^^


----------



## 7Hits (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey Leute, kann mir wer bitte sagen welche Radis in ein NZXT Phantom passen? Danke.


----------



## Aer0 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Aercool VS-4

*1x120 in front(hdd käfig weg(nurnoch 2 3,5zoll schächte vorhanden))
*1x120 in back
*2x140 / 2x120 an der seite(außen)
bohrt man löcher durch die geäusewand ist das mit dem äußeren radiator ganz gut(für die schläuche)


----------



## DanielSon (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Sharkoon Tauron

* 240er in der Front (HDD-Käfig muss ausgebohr werden) 
* 120er in Heck
* 240er oder ein 280er im Deckel (Slim)

insgesammt ist maximal eine Radifläche von 640 möglich!


----------



## Jbfem (5. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

TJ 07 420er von Aquacomputer AMS CU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...en--ein-Kreislauf--Edelstahl-Seitenteile.html


----------



## Morpheus19 (13. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hi Zusammen kann mir jemand sagen welcher case hier hergenommen wird von Digital Storm für das Aventum?


----------



## turbosnake (17. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Scheint Laut HP was eigenes zu sein:Digital Storm Aventum | Config 664979
Auf Customize und dann beim Case auf More Infos.


----------



## Naix (18. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

mal ne frage bekomm ich ins silverstone tj 07 auch nen 420 radi in den boden ? Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya G-Changer 420 Phobya G-Changer 420 35196


----------



## 7Hits (19. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey Leute weiß jemand von euch, ob und wo Radis in den NZXT Phantom reinpassen??


----------



## Timewarp2008 (26. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In ein Coolermaster CM690 II passen...

...1x 240er unters Dach
1x 280er im Boden (mit kleinen umbauarbeiten)
1x 120er im Heck
2x 140er im Seitenteil


----------



## Fips80 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kann mir einer sagen wo in einem Lancool K62 Gehäuse welche Radiatoren platz haben?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (3) (6. September 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

In ein Silverstone TJ08-E paßt ein *Phobya Xtreme 200 *
oder ein *Magicool Radiator 180.*
Allerdings muß man auf den HD-Käfig verzichten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DjTomCat (8. September 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

*Xigmatek Elysium Big-Tower*

Einfach nur Platz im dem Gehäuse, mehr brauch dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## mo5qu1to (21. September 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein neues Gehäuse von Phobya, Phobya WacooIT Cube Medium. Wollte mal eine andere Gehäuseform als immer die Tower  Hat auf jeden Fall reichlich Platz für Radiatoren. Oben z.B 1080er von Phobya und noch zwei variabel platzierbare Seitenteile die mit Radiatoren ausgestattet werden können (glaube max 360er). Ausrichtung des Luftstroms denke ich wird unten rein und oben raus.

Update: ein internes verbauen der 360 Radiatoren an den Seitenteilen gestaltet sich ab einer gewissen Dicke etwas problematisch, da man die Schlauchdurchführungen kaum mehr vernünftig benutzen kann. Slim Radiator wäre hier am günstigsten. An Shrouds sollte man da erst gar nicht denken. Externe Montage natürlich kein Problem. Alles kleiner als 360 müsste eigentlich gut gehen. Außerdem bläst ein 120er Lüfter wohl, zwar mit gewissen Abstand, gegen die 5 1/4 Schächte, könnte also die Lautstärke erhöhen.

Eventuell werde ich demnächst ein Review dazu schreiben


----------



## motek-18 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

eine ewige Baustelle die auch noch nicht fertig ist


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

sry Motek aber was hat das mit der Wakü Case liste zutun, das gehört doch eher in den Wakü Bilder Thread!

Hier geht es um platz für Radiatoren in Standart Gehäusen, die keine oder Gewisse Mods erfordern.

nicht um Custom Gehäuse ohne Radiplatz angabe.


----------



## Gast20140625 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ergänzend zum Xigmatek Midgard: 
Mit ein wenig sägen geht oben ein 420er oder ein 360er rein.
Im Boden könnte man noch einen 140er einbauen.


----------



## zesam (13. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

kann jemand sagen, ob die Phobya Extreme 400 Kühler in Cooler Master ATCS 840 Deckel passt. 
wenn möglich ist bitte Bilder Posten.


----------



## Troollin (15. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Ich gehöre zwar nicht zu den Erfahrenen hier und besitze das Case nicht. Jedoch würde ich sagen: Nein.
Siehe: Bild Cooler Master ATCS 840
Man erkennt die Lüfter oben. Diese sind Standardmäßig 30mm breit (Zumindest sind es die meisten 200mm Lüfter). Nimmt man dieses Maß zur Hilfe, erkennt man, dass der Platz darunter bis zur nächsten Kante ebenfalls maximal 30mm breit ist. Der Phobya Xtreme 400 (Phobya Xtreme 400 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) ist jedoch 36mm dick. 
Aus diesem Grund gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du nicht ohne handwerkliche Eingriffe einen Phobya Xtreme 400 darunter platzieren kannst.

Jedoch ist dies nur eine Folgerung aus dem angegebenen Bild. Falls jemand das Case besitzt oder es besser weiß, soll er es natürlich sagen. 

Edit: Mir fiel eben auch noch die Länge auf: Der Phobya Xtreme ist 448mm lang. Nimmt man dieses Bild zur Hand, erkennt man auch, dass der Schacht oben nur etwa 400mm lang ist. Deshalb könnte es vermutlich auch dazu kommen, dass der Phobya Xtreme 400 vorne an die 5,25" Schächte stößt und dir deshalb 40mm fehlen.


----------



## zesam (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Danke Troollin für die Information, aber die dicke ist nicht die Problem wahrscheinlich, so weit ich gelesen habe die Case breite ist mehr als 220 mm und 610 mm lang und kann man Netzteil oben oder unten einsetzen. was ich mir die Frage stelle die länge, weil oben in der Deckel ist ein aufklappbare USB-Audio Ausgang. (Test: Cooler Master ATCS 840 (Seite 2) - ComputerBase)

Ich wermute eine Lüfter haben Minimum 200 mm länge wie der Troollin erkannt hat mit 448 mm Länge stößt die aufklappe der USB Ausgang.

Ich hoffe hat jemand die Kühler  zusammen gebaut hat und sich meldet, mit Bilder wehre Perfekt. 

Aber habe ich bei Aquatunig nach gefragt, ich hoffe die können mir sagen ob die Kühler den Case passt.


----------



## flohrida (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Füge doch bitte das neue Antec Threehundred Two USB 3.0 hinzu. Die Durchführungen für die externe Wasserkühlung sind bereits vorhanden. In der Bedienungsanleitung steht auch noch sehr ausführlich drin was für den internen Einbau benötigt wird welche Lüfter montiert bzw ummontiert werden sollten und welche Plätze sich besonders für den Einbau einer Pumpe eignen. Für eine Standart Herstelleranleitung war ich sehr überrascht wie genau man auf dieses Thema dort eingegangen ist. Natürlich werden die eigenen Antec Produkte beworben aber auch für andere Hersteller kompatibel.


----------



## Troollin (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

@flohrida :
Da bei der Auflistung auch angegeben wird, welche Radiatoren wo ihren Platz intern finden können, wäre es eventuell ganz nützlich, wenn du zusätzlich zum Gehäuse nicht nur erwähnst, dass dort Radiatoren intern ihren Platz finden können, sondern auch welche (Wo?, Welche Größe an Radiatoren?). Erst dann kann man auch sofort der Liste entnehmen, für welche Komponenten (bis zu welchem OC-Grad) die Wakü intern bei diesem Gehäuse ausreicht. 

So ist es zumindest bisher gemacht worden.


----------



## godfather22 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

was ist eigentlich mit dem HAF-X? da dürfte doch auch viel rein gehen, oder?


----------



## <BaSh> (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Jo im HAF-X passt oben ein 360iger rein und hinten ein 140iger.
Mit etwas arbeit passt oben auch ein 420iger und vorne noch ein 200er.


----------



## StackaMo (17. November 2012)

Hat irgendjemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem Bitfenix Shinobi (nicht xl)? Ich würd da gerne zwei 240er unterbringen


----------



## DrWaikiki (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hey, 
weiß jemand ob man ins Shinobi mit Window einen Alphacool NexXxos UT60 Full Copper 280er Radiator oben reinbauen kann. Ich wollte mir das Case vlt. zu Moddingzwecken kaufen. 

Danke


----------



## egor (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hallo Community,

könnte jemmand die 
BitFenix Shinobi (mit und ohne Fenster)
BitFenix Shinobi XL (mit und ohne Fenster)

inder Übersicht aufführen? Würde mich interessieren welche Radiatoren hier reinpassen würden.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Das Haf X (Haf 942) muss auch gut geeignet sein


----------



## noname1997 (20. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht kann ja noch das Cooler Master 690 II zur Lister hinzugefügt werden, mit einem 240er Slim im Deckel und einem dicken 240er im Boden.


----------



## jules! (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

hiho hab einen Eintrag für die Liste,

im Lian Li PC-V750 haben Platz:

Vorne: 2 * 120 , bei Verzicht auf das HDD-Tray, welches man jedoch ausbohren muss wenn man den 5,25" Zoll Laufwerk Schacht behalten will)

Boden: 2 * 140 , bei Verzicht auf die alternativen HDD Plätze

Hinten: 1 * 120 

Deckel: 2 * 140 , wobei man den Radiator hier außen platzieren muss und die Lüfter innen

das ergibt unglaubliche 920mm Radiatorfläche in einem *MIDI*-Tower und man hat genug Kühlleistung um CPU und 2 Grakas in einem geschlossenen System zu kühlen.


Nachteile: 

1. man muss sich eine alternative Befestigung der Festplatte(n) überlegen (wenn man wirklich alle Möglichkeiten nutzen will)
2. Preis (300€ für das Modell ohne Window und Innenlackierung; 350€ für das mit; also ein sehr teurer Spaß)


hinzufügen muss ich noch, dass ich außschlieslich die Slim-Radis von Magicool verbaut habe, ich vermute aber, dass (bis auf die vorderen 2*120) auch non-slim Radiatoren Platz haben. gebe aber keine Garantie^^


mfg jules


----------



## Chris2403 (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kurzes Update bzw Korrektur zum CoolerMaster Cosmos S1100 : In den Boden passt (bei Aufgabe von einem, für bessere Luftzirkulation 2 5 1/4 Zoll schächten) auch ein 240er Radiator, wenn man die Lüfter auf dem Radiator montiert (müsste "Pull" sein, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe. Hab das bei mir so verbaut.

Das führt zwar dazu, dass die Abwärme des Radiators in die 5 1/4 Zoll Schächte hochgeblasen wird, aber wenn man das ganze mit einem einsaugenden Kühler am HDD-Käfig kontert, macht das den HDD's garnichts aus. Man sollte dann nur schauen, dass man entweder im Deckel und/oder im Heck die Lüfter für besseren Airflow ausblasend montiert, damit sich die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse staut.

Grüße


----------



## S1cKn3sS (28. April 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Habe nen Coolermaster Haf-X und nen Phobya Xtreme 200 (radi) untergebracht - HDD case unten wurde dafür entfernt vom oberen Laufwerkscase musst ich etwas ausschneiden.
Is aber noch net fertig kleinigkeiten wie lackierungen kommen noch und paar abdeckungen.


----------



## godfather22 (18. Mai 2013)

Sieht gut aus 

Schon mal versucht in den Boden was einzubauen? Ich muss Radifläche finden


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

gibts irgend ein schlichtes MidiCase was 3x140 Radifläche samt lüfter intern im Deckel fassen kann?
gerne auch mit ein bisschen Modding arbeit (Dremel ist vorhanden ^^)

Das R4 sagt mir zwar zu, aber die klappe ist leider ein Nogo.

Hab ein Aquero Xt und das wär eine schande es unter einer klappe zu verstecken.

gerne auch eine Alternative wo der 3x140 aufgesplitted wird. Wollte mich nur nicht von der Radifläche verkleinern.

3x 140 + Mora3 9x120 Lt


----------



## Knappknacks (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Xigmatek elysum:

 360er radiator (3x 120mm) oder 420er (3x 140mm) oben oder unten (kommt auf die position von netzteil an)


----------



## sh4sta (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Japp, das Elysum. Hab ich auch das Gehäuse und nen 420er im Deckel verbaut, ohne Modding.  Und hinten kann man noch nen 140er wenn man will.


----------



## Grinsemann (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

demnächst wird ganz oben mit auf der Liste das neue Phanteks Enthoo Primo Case stehen 

Phanteks wagt sich mit dem ungewöhnlichen Enthoo Primo in den Gehäusemarkt (Update)


----------



## dl241199 (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

was passt den in das fractal design r4 pcgh-edition?
mfg dl241199


----------



## Commander142 (7. Juni 2013)

Was für Radiatoren kann man bei einem Coolermaster Haf XM verwenden?


----------



## godfather22 (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Wird die Liste auch nochmal aktualisiert oder was?


----------



## Gast12307 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

---------------


----------



## tigerjessy (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Es wäre schön wenn dieses Thema aktuallisiert werden würde. Die Cases in der Liste sind ja auch nicht mehr die neusten 
Außerdem beziehen sich alle Einträge auf 120er Lüfter/Radis. 140/280/420er wären vielleicht auch interessant, da ja auch das Marktangebot in dieser Kategorie sehr breit ist und die Leistung für sich selbst spricht.

PS  Ich suche ein Case für eine interne WAKÜ mit 2 420er Radis. (CPU/GPU)


----------



## -sori- (8. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Der TE war seit fast 4 Monaten nicht mehr On...
@tigerjessy: Schau dir mal das Phanteks Enthoo Primo an, oben 420, vorne 240 und unten 280.

LG sori


----------



## _Aurora_ (10. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Das *Corsair 750D* ist auch ein gutes Case für Wasserkühlungen.
*Herstellerlink:* http://www.corsair.com/us/pc-cases/...obsidian-series-750d-full-tower-atx-case.html
*Preis:* rund 160€
*Radiatoren:*
- oben: bis zu 3x120mm
- vorne: bis zu 2x140mm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

280 und 420 sollten oben auch möglich sein, wenn man hinten (140) keinen verbaut. Und wenn man die Festplattenschächte rausnimmt könnte, je nach Netzteil, auch ein 240er im Boden klappen.


----------



## Jbfem (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

TJ07 passt ein Aquacomputer AMS CU 420  unten locker rein!


----------



## -H1N1- (12. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Kann jemand was zur Kompatibilität eines Sharkoon Tauron sagen?


----------



## oelkanne (14. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

is das irgendwie nach preis gestaffelt??

Fehlen noch die von LD-Cooling und Caselabs


----------



## Xylezz (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Im Prinzip müsste man eine neue Liste machen, immerhin ist der Threadersteller nicht mehr wirklich aktiv.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Freiwillige vor. Wenn der bisherige TE keine Lust mehr hat, können wir diesem Thread hier sogar ein neues Startpost verpassen, so dass ein neuer Pfleger die Arbeit übernehmen kann.


----------



## Xylezz (17. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Gib mir mal Bedenkzeit^^

An und für sich hätte ich da Bock drauf ABER ich habe erstmal nächsten zwei Wochen nen Umbau am System am laufen der meine Zeit verschlingen wird(Tagebuch wird es geben).

Sollte bis dahin kein anderer übernommen haben würde ich mich wohl dazu bereit erklären.


----------



## oelkanne (17. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hmmm...was wäre vorraussetzung dafür? oder was soll denn ales drin stehen??


----------



## Callisto (17. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



tigerjessy schrieb:


> Es wäre schön wenn dieses Thema aktuallisiert werden würde. Die Cases in der Liste sind ja auch nicht mehr die neusten
> Außerdem beziehen sich alle Einträge auf 120er Lüfter/Radis. 140/280/420er wären vielleicht auch interessant, da ja auch das Marktangebot in dieser Kategorie sehr breit ist und die Leistung für sich selbst spricht.
> 
> PS  Ich suche ein Case für eine interne WAKÜ mit 2 420er Radis. (CPU/GPU)


 

Corsair Obsidian 900D

Deckel: 420 / 480
Boden/ linkeSeite: 420 / 480
Boden/rechte Seite 240
Heck: 140

Müsste dir doch reichen oder?

Gruß
Calli


----------



## tigerjessy (19. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Callisto schrieb:


> Corsair Obsidian 900D
> 
> Deckel: 420 / 480
> Boden/ linkeSeite: 420 / 480
> ...



Das Obsidian hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut, aber für den Preis hat es für mich zu viele Unzulänglichkeiten (siehe diverse Tests)
Mein Interesse liegt im Moment auf dem Phantek Enthoo Primo (Deckel 420/60 und Boden 280/60) sollte für CPU/GPU + OC reichen.


----------



## sven842 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Freiwillige vor. Wenn der bisherige TE keine Lust mehr hat, können wir diesem Thread hier sogar ein neues Startpost verpassen, so dass ein neuer Pfleger die Arbeit übernehmen kann.


 
Ich möchte auf jedenfall, wäre echt klasse!
Habe in dem bereich auch erweiterte Kenntnisse und baue auch im Nebenjob Wakü PC´s zusammen!
Mir würden da auch dutzende Gehäuse einfallen!


----------



## Vulnerabilus (21. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*



Das wäre ja ganz klasse, wenn Du Dir die Mühe machen willst!


----------



## -sori- (25. November 2013)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Falls du doch nicht willst, hier ist noch ein Freiwilliger!


LG sori


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Wakü-Case-Liste II*

Hier gehts dann weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ungen/318580-wakue-case-liste-die-dritte.html


----------

